# ESP Custom Club!



## feraledge

Amidst an SSO love fest for ESP and the suggestion in another thread, let's post up those ESP Customs! 
Think of this not as a place to show off these amazing pieces of guitardom, but as a place to inspire others to partake in the glory of placing their own Custom orders and giving us more to salivate over.





Custom Shop Horizon FR
Alder body, flamed maple top with maple neck through and maple fretboard. Black fog finish. PUPs are SD Sentient and my Custom Shop SD, "Obsidian" (Nazgul x Black Winter x JB's low end thump).

Bring it on. Cockstocks welcome.


----------



## cpfc_fan




----------



## OlisDead

Here is my ex ESP Horizon CS in see thru white. Sometimes I miss her :


----------



## Possessed

My ex ESP CS, wish i still own her!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

As soon as I get my ESP owner Certification you go on and make a new Custom Club.

Man, I have a lot of over time to work now.


----------



## wiretap

Don't have any new photos so these have been posted before surely but, my custom Eclipse. 





















Taken with an iPhone and it always washes out the binding, it's not white, it's actually cream and more like in this photo:


----------



## JD27

One of my favorite Eclipses.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> One of my favorite Eclipses.



Still agree. JD, isn't your Donias CS?


----------



## Thanatopsis

OlisDead said:


> Here is my ex ESP Horizon CS in see thru white. Sometimes I miss her :


I'd miss that too. Love everything about it. That headstock looks great with the Horizon body too.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Still agree. JD, isn't your Donias CS?




It is a custom shop model. Are we posting anything from the CS or just custom orders?


----------



## feraledge

Any Custom, Custom order or built in the Custom Shops.


----------



## JD27

Oh, well excuse me while I whip this out...


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Any Custom, Custom order or built in the Custom Shops.



Does my Horizon qualify From what I know it was a store run, by some store here in the north or something, which would make it sort of a custom order? Ah nevermind *crawls back into the rafters*


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Oh, well excuse me while I whip this out...



I find myself crushing on that headstock more and more when reversed. Upping the 90s Mirage GAS. Hot.


----------



## Rich5150

Allow me to toss in my JD as well


----------



## wiretap

My friend had the Washburn version of those. It was really nice, but I imagine the ESP is better.


----------



## Jinogalpa

feraledge said:


> Any Custom, Custom order or *built in the Custom Shops*.




here are my two Kiso Stefs:
damn i need to do some new Pictures


----------



## GaryDAG

wiretap said:


> My friend had the Washburn version of those. It was really nice, but I imagine the ESP is better.



I've had several of both and quality was pretty darn close, but the ESP versions were more consistent in neck feel, shape, and hardware wise. 

Having said that, the Washburn Versions listed for half as much and came in a few more finishes.

The psuedo Purple is gorgeous in person and i'm glad pictures of the actual guitars are now around on forums to show just how good they look, the website and ads back in the day didn't do it justice.


----------



## nikt

Some more CS Carpenters that I own or owned in the past. All Kiso CS

SC-7M

















SRC-7









B7 & SRC6 white


----------



## Andromalia

I'll try to get some pictures of my SV this week end, it will need a good cleaning first as I played it quite a bit these last two weeks.


----------



## narad

Those JD models! Lord have mercy!


----------



## JD27

Rich5150 said:


> Allow me to toss in my JD as well



Really nice top on that one. 


narad said:


> Those JD models! Lord have mercy!



Saw a NOS natural model for a good price not too long ago, if only I had the money!


----------



## Rich5150

JD27 said:


> Really nice top on that one.
> 
> 
> Saw a NOS natural model for a good price not too long ago, if only I had the money!



Thanks, I was watching that Natural JD on Ebay so wanted to pull the trigger but I've bought way too much lately and i really need to clear up some bills


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

This thread really needs the like button back


----------



## Ikke

*Looks in thread*.....*steps out*....


----------



## khanate7

nikt said:


>



You want to sell it to me for a reasonable price.


----------



## feraledge

Rich5150 said:


> Allow me to toss in my JD as well



Is that the Hipshot bridge? Traditional or whatever that one is called.


----------



## feraledge

This thread is awesome. Let's keep it going. Where's MetalUpAss?


----------



## yellowv




----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Is that the Hipshot bridge? Traditional or whatever that one is called.



Gotoh fixed bridge on those.


----------



## Rich5150

JD27 said:


> Gotoh fixed bridge on those.



What he said. I actually had to replace all the hardware on mine when I got it, it was all corroded.


----------



## Flamedmaple




----------



## Flamedmaple




----------



## Spicypickles

Imgur embeds don't work here.


----------



## Jinogalpa

Dawn of the Shred said:


> This thread really needs the like button back


----------



## feraledge

^ Like. I have a Custom build coming in relatively soon. I hope I don't have to learn that pain. 



Rich5150 said:


> What he said. I actually had to replace all the hardware on mine when I got it, it was all corroded.



That's what I was getting at, looked like Hipshot saddles on yours. How are those working out for you? Or whatever you ended up using.


----------



## Jinogalpa

feraledge said:


> ^ Like. I have a Custom build coming in relatively soon. I hope I don't have to learn that pain.




Tell us about your build, specs and so on


----------



## feraledge

Jinogalpa said:


> Tell us about your build, specs and so on



Not ESP this time. Sully 624T! 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=303560


----------



## Rich5150

feraledge said:


> ^ Like. I have a Custom build coming in relatively soon. I hope I don't have to learn that pain.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was getting at, looked like Hipshot saddles on yours. How are those working out for you? Or whatever you ended up using.



Still a Gotoh bridge just not the black chrome on the original.


----------



## mikernaut

My green camo CS, looks brighter in the sunlight 







and a few I used to own


----------



## feraledge

^ So rad, that green HS Horizon with lawsuit headstock is just beast level.

Also, I'd like to present to The Club the Motion that all ESP USA guitars be recognized as "ESP Customs". All opposed, say nay.


----------



## cpfc_fan

feraledge said:


> ^ So rad, that green HS Horizon with lawsuit headstock is just beast level.
> 
> Also, I'd like to present to The Club the Motion that all ESP USA guitars be recognized as "ESP Customs". All opposed, say nay.



I'd like to second this motion.


----------



## StrmRidr

feraledge said:


> ^ So rad, that green HS Horizon with lawsuit headstock is just beast level.
> 
> Also, I'd like to present to The Club the Motion that all ESP USA guitars be recognized as "ESP Customs". All opposed, say nay.



Whatever it takes to get more ESP pronz in this thread.


----------



## Jinogalpa

daaamn gimme that pink camo esp, i want it now !


----------



## Blytheryn

Who's the dude with the gray and black camo eclipse with the Floyd? We need that in this thread. Lots of it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## electriceye

Possessed said:


> My ex ESP CS, wish i still own her!



God DAMN do I love that!!!


----------



## max3000

Supppp


----------



## Spectre 1

Do the Original Series qualify?


----------



## Ikke

Spectre 1 said:


> Do the Original Series qualify?



YES!!


----------



## Ikke

Feral, maybe you should make an edit to the first page (if you can). Custom Shop Club Members, let me know your opinions. Custom Shop Honors are awarded to the following:

*Order Made (Note: this what ESP Japan calls tailor-made Custom Shops)*









*Original Series (Note: Older Original Series had no logo whatsoever, see VP SL below)*









*USA Series*





*Signatures Series designated with Custom Shop Seal*


----------



## wiretap

Snapped a newer photo of my custom, I wanted to just add it into my original post but the edit button has disappeared from my phone (or I'm an idiot).


----------



## wiretap

Ikke said:


> Feral, maybe you should make an edit to the first page (if you can). Custom Shop Club Members, let me know your opinions. Custom Shop Honors are awarded to the following:



And just to complicate further, the title would probably be better as "ESP Custom Shop Club" cause just custom makes me think of one-of-a-kinds.


----------



## feraledge

Too late for the edits on the OP, sorry to all. But I absolutely concur with the above posts. More pics!! More ESP!! 

'Amor Fati' remains my favorite Eclipse of all time, but that violet shadow burst is a killer one. Spongebrick on IG is killing me though by posting pics of the US ESPs after the initial stains are sanded back to get the grain to pop. An awesome look too...


----------



## SouthpawGuy

My ESP S800 in transparent purple burst, custom ordered by myself in '90 / '91. 

EMG 89 in the bridge with an S and SA. Tinted maple neck, gold hardware, staggered vintage style tuners, vintage frets on a rosewood board. Master volume and tone. Ordered through Selectron UK way back then.


----------



## feraledge

Sick!! I love ESP strays with Fender head stocks.


----------



## wiretap

feraledge said:


> Too late for the edits on the OP, sorry to all. But I absolutely concur with the above posts. More pics!! More ESP!!
> 
> 'Amor Fati' remains my favorite Eclipse of all time, but that violet shadow burst is a killer one. Spongebrick on IG is killing me though by posting pics of the US ESPs after the initial stains are sanded back to get the grain to pop. An awesome look too...



The violet burst is awesome, there was another USA posted somewhere that was a one off that was like this blue/Greyish finish with a natural back that was really rad.


----------



## khanate7

wiretap said:


> Snapped a newer photo of my custom, I wanted to just add it into my original post but the edit button has disappeared from my phone (or I'm an idiot).




Are you in the norma jeans?


----------



## wiretap

khanate7 said:


> Are you in the norma jeans?



Yessir


----------



## khanate7

wiretap said:


> Yessir





Thats pretty sweet dude. I opened for them in 2002 when they played fernandes guitars and had a singer that kinda looked like marilyn manson kinda and it was one of the sickest shows.


----------



## 1b4n3z

My Original Series M-II with Duncan Loomis pickups (fantastic)



















And my order made (not my order though) M-II from 1998


















She has Duncan Custom with a big ceramic magnet - awesome pickup. Doing drop Bb magnificently


----------



## wiretap

The Custom Custom and the Custom are some of my go-to's. Killer pickups. Now I just need to try the Custom 5, haha.


----------



## feraledge

I dig those M-IIs! 
Isn't the Custom 5 pretty far from the Custom and Custom Custom? I had the Custom 5 in the LTD Elite Horizon III I used to have (wish I still did). I was fine enough with it to leave it in, but if that guitar was still around I would have probably gone with something else. The Custom remains pretty appealing for me, but I don't recall playing a guitar with it in person. We need an SSO pickup swap meet.


----------



## wiretap

feraledge said:


> I dig those M-IIs!
> Isn't the Custom 5 pretty far from the Custom and Custom Custom? I had the Custom 5 in the LTD Elite Horizon III I used to have (wish I still did). I was fine enough with it to leave it in, but if that guitar was still around I would have probably gone with something else. The Custom remains pretty appealing for me, but I don't recall playing a guitar with it in person. We need an SSO pickup swap meet.



Yeah, they are both very different. Custom Custom I like a little more (it's not ceramic like the Custom, and also less output), I've got it in various guitars including my custom eclipse in this thread. But I like both of them a lot, probably my favorite Duncan humbuckers I've tried despite being quite different from each other. There's also some Duncan forum user-created variations of the customs with different magnets (I think one they refer to as the custom 8, but you gotta do the mod yourself)

For what it's worth my bands previous record, Wrongdoers, I recorded almost all my guitar tracks with an Eclipse II with a Custom in it, so you can hear it on those recordings (we don't layer our main tracks like some bands so it's a decent enough representation).


----------



## bhakan

Here's my original series. I really gotta get some quality pictures of it.



http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/bhakan/media/100_4967_zps8bef3298.jpg.html


----------



## feraledge

Thanks for the tip Wiretap, will listen to that. 
Awesome Viper! Is that a more recent Original Series?


----------



## bhakan

It's from 2006, they haven't made it for a couple years iirc.


----------



## Ikke

1b4n3z said:


> My Original Series M-II with Duncan Loomis pickups (fantastic)
> 
> And my order made (not my order though) M-II from 1998
> 
> She has Duncan Custom with a big ceramic magnet - awesome pickup. Doing drop Bb magnificently



Your M-II's are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Ikke

bhakan said:


> Here's my original series. I really gotta get some quality pictures of it.



The Viper is soooooooooo pretty!


----------



## Ikke

My Original Series SL7. Mine is from 2004. Best guitar I've ever played. And it's ultra heavy (just the way I like it).



feraledge said:


> Thanks for the tip Wiretap, will listen to that.
> Awesome Viper! Is that a more recent Original Series?



They haven't made SL7's for a while I think. Mine (and Bhakan's) don't have any stamp/seal on the back like the newer OS guitars.


----------



## bhakan

Ikke said:


> My Original Series SL7. Mine is from 2004. Best guitar I've ever played. And it's ultra heavy (just the way I like it).
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't made SL7's for a while I think. Mine (and Bhakan's) don't have any stamp/seal on the back like the new OS guitars.


That thing is sleek, looks amazing. Mine is super heavy as well, I always wondered if that was just mine in particular or the model in general. I was worried when I got it that the weight would be a problem but it just feels right. Makes everything else feel like a toy. 

Also, mine does not have the stamp either, just a serial number.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke, string thru Viper 7 in red with arch top just popped up on the ESP feed. Is that your secret build??


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> Ikke, string thru Viper 7 in red with arch top just popped up on the ESP feed. Is that your secret build??


----------



## feraledge

Sweeeeett!!! Is that like the SG Diablo carve?


----------



## Ikke

I don't know lol. I just asked them to make me Viper with some horizon curves lol


----------



## feraledge

The most trusting person on earth! Who did you order it through?


----------



## Ikke

There were some details that had to get worked out but it all eventually got figured out. And I went through a local dealer. I didn't go through an internet based dealer


----------



## Ikke

I'm gonna pick it up tomorrow. Expect an NGD. Would've picked it up today but I'm at a concert as I post this


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> I'm gonna pick it up tomorrow. Expect an NGD. Would've picked it up today but I'm at a concert as I post this



Awesome!! Really stoked to see and hear more about it. Very curious to see some profile shots of that body too and know how it feels. My Viper FR GAS is hot right now.


----------



## wiretap

That viper you got is cool, it does have the kind of Diablo style arch, but I think the viper looks way better.

Here's the Diablo:


----------



## Ikke

The basic conversation was:

Me: Can you make a Viper with Horizon curves?
ESP: Sure. But the Viper has bevels that a Horizon doesn't. So, it's more like FRX curve. Cool?
Me: Most definitely.


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> The basic conversation was:
> 
> Me: Can you make a Viper with Horizon curves?
> ESP: Sure. But the Viper has bezels that a Horizon doesn't. So, it's more like FRX curve. Cool?
> Me: Most definitely.



Nailed it! Can't wait for you to get this.


----------



## Blytheryn

Ikke said:


>



Saw this on Instagram this morning and I knew someone on SSO must have ordered it.


----------



## Ivars V

^ dayum, that's tasty!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Ikke said:


>



This one with the old inline ESP headstock would have been delicious for my tastes.


----------



## Andromalia

Vipers are an excellent model, especially when you can custom order one with the strap properly located ^^


----------



## Ikke

Andromalia said:


> Vipers are an excellent model, especially when you can custom order one with the strap properly located ^^



I made it very clear to make it like a Japanese VP (and not an American Viper) lol. I have a Viper 407 as well and the neck dive was real.


----------



## Ikke

bhakan said:


> That thing is sleek, looks amazing. Mine is super heavy as well, I always wondered if that was just mine in particular or the model in general. I was worried when I got it that the weight would be a problem but it just feels right. Makes everything else feel like a toy.
> 
> Also, mine does not have the stamp either, just a serial number.



Yeah I'm picking up my CSSL7 and I'm very curious about the weight and size of the body. I don't know if you've owned any other 7 string vipers, but the body on my SL7 was noticeably smaller than my Viper 407. The SL7 actually can shift around a bit in a standard Viper case.

Also the 407 is super light compared to the SL7


----------



## bhakan

Ikke said:


>


 That's amazing



Ikke said:


> Yeah I'm picking up my CSSL7 and I'm very curious about the weight and size of the body. I don't know if you've owned any other 7 string vipers, but the body on my SL7 was noticeably smaller than my Viper 407. The SL7 actually can shift around a bit in a standard Viper case.
> 
> Also the 407 is super light compared to the SL7


Interesting, I can't comment on 7 string vipers outside of the SL7, but the body on mine is the exact size of my 6 string viper (one of the 2005 30th anniversary LTD's). I guess they increased the size of the 407 body?


----------



## khanate7

Ikke said:


>






HOLY ....ING .... DUDE


----------



## khanate7

Id like to point out that we have been waiting days for a pic-filled NGD that ikke has NOT DELIVERED


----------



## Ikke

khanate7 said:


> Id like to point out that we have been waiting days for a pic-filled NGD that ikke has NOT DELIVERED



I've had an undisclosed injury that left me unable to get anything done. Only one I mentioned it to was Feral in another thread. And work. Lots of work. But now, my injury is not as bad, and it's Friday! So, with that being said...


----------



## 1b4n3z

I too have something to share soon..


----------



## khanate7

1b4n3z said:


> I too have something to share soon..





Are you the one that copped that hella cheap LP Custom that was on ishibashi out from under me?


----------



## Ikke

They're up!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4633314#post4633314

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4633315#post4633315


----------



## 1b4n3z

khanate7 said:


> Are you the one that copped that hella cheap LP Custom that was on ishibashi out from under me?



No the one coming my way is in the UK .. What kind of deal was that? 

I love the quality but I didn't bond with the thick and bulky neck though [of the 480CTM]

Too much talk, here are my ex


----------



## Ikke

So pretty!


----------



## Lozek

Not my guitar, but I got to play Mike from Devildriver's CS SV on Friday.

Mahogany body with flame maple top, maple neck through with mahogany board and glow in the dark side blocks. It also has Fishman Fluence in it now.














And while I could never claim it as custom, here's my Standard M1 which I've modded with Blackouts, a single in the neck and an evertune.


----------



## Flamedmaple

Here are two recently taken pics of my snapper. Lovely guitar.


----------



## khanate7

1b4n3z said:


> No the one coming my way is in the UK .. What kind of deal was that?



It was a lp ctm with the actual gibson ripoff diamond headstock inlay so im guessing 90s??? Anyway i didnt see any dings or breaks and it was the equivalent of $1400 on ishibashi. Somebody scooped it while I was emailing my shipping address to the international sales dude.


----------



## 1b4n3z

khanate7 said:


> It was a lp ctm with the actual gibson ripoff diamond headstock inlay so im guessing 90s??? Anyway i didnt see any dings or breaks and it was the equivalent of $1400 on ishibashi. Somebody scooped it while I was emailing my shipping address to the international sales dude.



Ah bummer!

Those older ESP's are somewhat mysterious - even to ESP staff themselves! I think the one with a diamond inlay might go back to 80's or even earlier, from what little I've heard. The specs wary until late 90's/early 00's and they might not be quite as 'vintage inspired' as these new ones. 

For example there is a 3-pickup N-LP-CTM at Kurosawa Ochanomizu (found on Digimart) for about $1270, which looks mighty nice. Pics suggest it hasn't got a long neck tenon, but the fretboard is ebony and it's bound over frets Gibson-style. Looks cool, but who knows what it really is


----------



## blanco

I've got one of those mysterious ones. Neck pocket is hand written, ESP logos all over the hardware but ESP could only confirm its an M1 and that it also came in blue, pink and white. Apparently they lost a lot of information in a fire so serials and staff names aren't that easy to trace a long way back. That and it took me nearly 9 months of really slow emails to get that amount out of them.


----------



## feraledge

^ That is a fascinating ESP! Did they give a year on it?


----------



## blanco

feraledge said:


> ^ That is a fascinating ESP! Did they give a year on it?



They said late 80's. I reckon an 89 from the neck pocket number. From some of the older lutheirs i've spoken too this is from when ESP were still making for Kramer. Strangely enough it does have a top underneath that paint as well! When you take the bridge out you can see it clearly change to a different wood.


----------



## 1b4n3z

My N-LP-480LTD arrived, I'm speechless


----------



## Spicypickles

1b4n3z said:


> My N-LP-480LTD arrived, I'm speechless





Me too since we can't see the picture


----------



## mickrich

Suppose I will put my Eclipse in this thread too since it is pretty much a one off.
Still not 100% if it's a custom shop.


----------



## Jinogalpa

mickrich said:


> Suppose I will put my Eclipse in this thread too since it is pretty much a one off.
> Still not 100% if it's a custom shop.



it's so unique it deserves to be in here


----------



## 1b4n3z

Spicypickles said:


> Me too since we can't see the picture



Dang, musta been too obscenely nice a guitar to pass the censorship..

Lemme try dropbox link


----------



## JD27




----------



## Crash Dandicoot

My recently acquired N-HH-460. Apologies for the fingerprints... I've been playing the .... out of it.






















While not in the best condition, the craftsmanship is utterly flawless. Best feeling neck I've ever had.


----------



## Ikke

Crash Dandicoot said:


> My recently acquired N-HH-460. Apologies for the fingerprints... I've been playing the .... out of it.
> 
> While not in the best condition, the craftsmanship is utterly flawless. Best feeling neck I've ever had.



Happy NGD! What a wacky shape! Is the body comfortable? It's so visual kei!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

It feels very comfortable - the carves curve quite naturally.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Crash Dandicoot said:


> It feels very comfortable - the carves curve quite naturally.



i own/have owed many esp's/ltd's...cant say ive seen this shape before. reminds me of the metallic green forest i used to have. whats the story behind it?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

It's an order only Japanese artist signature model. A twist on the Reindeer and Forest shapes. Specs are here: http://www.espguitars.co.jp/artist/hitsugi/


----------



## Zado




----------



## Ikke

Zado said:


>



Are you Bobby Lynge from Fit for a King? No sarcasm intended lol. 

If not, I'm only asking because I assumed that this thread was for custom shop guitars that forum members actually owned/have owned and not just custom shop guitars in general. Not intending to be "that guy", just curious; I don't know Feral's intentions when he made this thread. 

But, anyway, the dagger stock is an interesting choice. I like it. I'd really like to see the back of it. Also, first ESP I've seen come through with bare knuckles (not including modified guitars).


----------



## Zado

Oh sorry, I though it was a "post your GAS-inducing ESP CS models", my bad


----------



## JD27

Zado said:


> Oh sorry, I though it was a "post your GAS-inducing ESP CS models", my bad



That ones does induce GAS, minus the Evertune.


----------



## narad

Ikke said:


> Are you Bobby Lynge from Fit for a King? No sarcasm intended lol.
> 
> If not, I'm only asking because I assumed that this thread was for custom shop guitars that forum members actually owned/have owned and not just custom shop guitars in general. Not intending to be "that guy", just curious; I don't know Feral's intentions when he made this thread.



Eh, I'm happier having seen it.

And it is a community resource -- threads aren't owned by OPs.


----------



## Ikke

narad said:


> Eh, I'm happier having seen it.
> 
> And it is a community resource -- threads aren't owned by OPs.



Yeah, I agree, and wasn't implying or meaning to imply that, but instead only trying to reach clarification on what the intention of the thread is/was.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> That ones does induce GAS, minus the Evertune.



That and the headstock never needed to be reversed more than here.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> That and the headstock never needed to be reversed more than here.



If it was me it would be reversed vintage style for sure.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> If it was me it would be reversed vintage style for sure.



I could definitely see that.


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> Eh, I'm happier having seen it.
> 
> And it is a community resource -- threads aren't owned by OPs.



I think it's better that the thread is ESP Customs owned by members, but I also am not complaining about seeing other ESP Customs. Maybe this is Narad's way of keeping us from clogging up the GAS Thread.


----------



## narad

feraledge said:


> I think it's better that the thread is ESP Customs owned by members, but I also am not complaining about seeing other ESP Customs. Maybe this is Narad's way of keeping us from clogging up the GAS Thread.



Ha, I've got an ESP custom and am all for seeing more of these things, but it'd be a bit much to have an ESP custom club, an ESP Owners club, GAS thread, and then ESPs-you-don't-own-and-aren't-GAS thread 

Plus the HAOOOMARU above probably isn't custom shop, right? Nor the lemonburst Navigator. To me I'd rather see ESP customs not owned by members fall in here too, more than ESP non-customs owned by members (which can go in the ESP Owners Club thread). But yea, how messy this is is precisely why I don't think it's worth being nitpicky about!


----------



## feraledge

Well in that case...


----------



## narad

You posted my favorite one!


----------



## 1b4n3z

narad said:


> Plus the HAOOOMARU above probably isn't custom shop, right? Nor the lemonburst Navigator. !



I'll just add that navigators are most definitely custom shop, although not necessarily custom ordered. Mine is surprisingly figured for a 480 model, but maybe not quite enough for a 680 (order made)


----------



## narad

1b4n3z said:


> I'll just add that navigators are most definitely custom shop, although not necessarily custom ordered. Mine is surprisingly figured for a 480 model, but maybe not quite enough for a 680 (order made)



Are they all? They definitely don't have any of the insignia that Ikke mentioned a few pages back.


----------



## JD27

narad said:


> Are they all? They definitely don't have any of the insignia that Ikke mentioned a few pages back.



The serial numbers in the newer ones show K for Kiso Factory... at least the set-neck neck-thru models.


----------



## narad

JD27 said:


> The serial numbers in the newer ones show K for Kiso Factory... at least the set-neck neck-thru models.



Yup, verified.


----------



## feraledge

I did a thing. Will be back here next week.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I did a thing. Will be back here next week.



Uh oh! It was a solid choice though.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

narad said:


> Ha, I've got an ESP custom and am all for seeing more of these things, but it'd be a bit much to have an ESP custom club, an ESP Owners club, GAS thread, and then ESPs-you-don't-own-and-aren't-GAS thread
> 
> Plus the HAOOOMARU above probably isn't custom shop, right? Nor the lemonburst Navigator. To me I'd rather see ESP customs not owned by members fall in here too, more than ESP non-customs owned by members (which can go in the ESP Owners Club thread). But yea, how messy this is is precisely why I don't think it's worth being nitpicky about!



The Haooomaru is most certainly CS, as it is not a standard production model - it must be specifically ordered. Navigators I have less knowledge about, so I couldn't say. My understanding is that the top level models are in the same boat, by order only. I would think that designation would allow it to be classified as a "custom".


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> I did a thing. Will be back here next week.



HUBBA HUBBA!!!


----------



## cpfc_fan

feraledge said:


> I did a thing. Will be back here next week.



Yey. It was your turn after all.


----------



## narad

Crash Dandicoot said:


> The Haooomaru is most certainly CS, as it is not a standard production model - it must be specifically ordered. Navigators I have less knowledge about, so I couldn't say. My understanding is that the top level models are in the same boat, by order only. I would think that designation would allow it to be classified as a "custom".



Is this not like the Alexi sig models, which come in two tiers, largely identical, but one is CS and the other is not? I saw a pretty beat-up one is Japan and while it's hard to know whether it was mis-treated, or just poorly made, but I didn't want to buy it for ~$1800 at the time. I would hope they're not all at that level.


----------



## feraledge

cpfc_fan said:


> Yey. It was your turn after all.



Never say never, right?? Especially when it comes to ESPs. I think I'll be very pleased with my decision. It's en route, should have it either Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

narad said:


> Is this not like the Alexi sig models, which come in two tiers, largely identical, but one is CS and the other is not? I saw a pretty beat-up one is Japan and while it's hard to know whether it was mis-treated, or just poorly made, but I didn't want to buy it for ~$1800 at the time. I would hope they're not all at that level.



I can't say for sure - you might be right. The serial on mine is K080XXXX, which would imply it was built in the Kiso shop, correct? Is there a further reference for customs regarding the serial number after the shop / manufacture designation?


----------



## narad

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I can't say for sure - you might be right. The serial on mine is K080XXXX, which would imply it was built in the Kiso shop, correct? Is there a further reference for customs regarding the serial number after the shop / manufacture designation?



Probably but that's as much as I know, as taught to me in this thread


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

There's a couple sites with more info, I'll have to do some more in-depth reading it seems.


----------



## feraledge

I made a new friend, ESP 90s USA Horizon Custom


----------



## Spicypickles

Hawt!


How do they compare?


----------



## HighGain510

feraledge said:


> I made a new friend, ESP 90s USA Horizon Custom



Ooof those are both gorgeous, dude! Nice addition!


----------



## Ikke

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I can't say for sure - you might be right. The serial on mine is K080XXXX, which would imply it was built in the Kiso shop, correct? Is there a further reference for customs regarding the serial number after the shop / manufacture designation?



K0340506

K = As detailed above 
Two Digit Year 
Week of the Year 
Day of the Week - Monday=1, Tuesday=2, Wednesday=3 etc. 
Number off the line that day

Is this what you meant? I keep the ESP Serial Number madness in my guitar notes. Here's some more info I found. Keep in mind though, a lot is still not understood. Additional info below:

PRE-2015 Factory designation by prefix:

T - ESP Custom Shop

SS - ESP Standard Factory 

K - ESP Kiso Factory / set-neck and neck-thru only

S - ESP Sado Factory / bolt-on only


Year of production:
First 2 numerical digits 


POST-2015:Factory designation by final digit:

1 - ESP Custom Shop

2 - ESP Tokyo Factory

3 - ESP Standard Factory


Year of production:
Fifth & sixth numerical digits 


Brand designation prefix:

E - ESP

ES - E-II&#8221;


----------



## feraledge

Spicypickles said:


> Hawt!
> 
> 
> How do they compare?



A little tricky because the specs aren't 1:1 and my Custom is all my specs. However, they're pretty damn close. Every 90s ESP I've played has been just untouchable. I think it's fair to say that to get woods on par with what you would get in a 90s ESP you have to go custom shop. 
If I couldn't get a custom built for me, I see no reason why I wouldn't have been super stoked on this or any other ESP Custom. No regrets on mine, but these are spectacular guitars.


----------



## Ikke

I guess this will have to be my official Custom Shop Club photo until I can get a good camera.


----------



## chiliphil1

Eclipse original series CTM. 









I sure do miss that one.


----------



## wiretap

Just put in order for a new custom. Doing a Phoenix this time. Pictures incoming in like year


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> Just put in order for a new custom. Doing a Phoenix this time. Pictures incoming in like year



Dude, you don't just come in here, drop the custom Phoenix bomb on us and say, "Pictures in a year!"... Paint us a pretty picture, what kind of specs?


----------



## feraledge

wiretap said:


> Just put in order for a new custom. Doing a Phoenix this time. Pictures incoming in like year



Fingers crossed you're going to say sonic or daphne blue.


----------



## wiretap

feraledge said:


> Fingers crossed you're going to say sonic or daphne blue.



Yep! Sonic blue. I ended up keeping it pretty simple and not far out of the regular design. I had a bunch of more extreme ideas like inlays and stuff but ended up changing my mind and opting for the flags (I know people hate them but I personallly love them). Was also considering removing the belly cut but with how the Phoenix sits I was worried it might make it feel weird so just left it. 

Sonic blue w/matching headstock, ESP script logo in a black mother of pearl and once again "amor fati" but in gold. cream pickguard/pup rings/truss cover, chrome hardware. Duncan Custom custom in the bridge and a phat cat (p90 HB) in the neck. Ebony board. Probably the most striking aspect will be the back of the neck, going for the same design as the standard with the unpainted/satin neck but mahogany instead of maple and also stained to a dark brown/red. Think the contrast of the sonic blue with the dark neck will look pretty cool.


----------



## feraledge

SICK!!


----------



## Blytheryn

wiretap said:


> Yep! Sonic blue. I ended up keeping it pretty simple and not far out of the regular design. I had a bunch of more extreme ideas like inlays and stuff but ended up changing my mind and opting for the flags (I know people hate them but I personallly love them). Was also considering removing the belly cut but with how the Phoenix sits I was worried it might make it feel weird so just left it.
> 
> Sonic blue w/matching headstock, ESP script logo in a black mother of pearl and once again "amor fati" but in gold. cream pickguard/pup rings/truss cover, chrome hardware. Duncan Custom custom in the bridge and a phat cat (p90 HB) in the neck. Ebony board. Probably the most striking aspect will be the back of the neck, going for the same design as the standard with the unpainted/satin neck but mahogany instead of maple and also stained to a dark brown/red. Think the contrast of the sonic blue with the dark neck will look pretty cool.



DAAAMN!


----------



## JD27

That is awesome!


----------



## azyat

Hi comrades,
Would you be so kind to point me at the replacement nut 45mm for ESP 7string guitars?
And I'll be happy to join the family with a custom-made ESP M7 after changing the old nut that has an issue with the thread.


----------



## Ikke

azyat said:


> Hi comrades,
> Would you be so kind to point me at the replacement nut 45mm for ESP 7string guitars?
> And I'll be happy to join the family with a custom-made ESP M7 after changing the old nut that has an issue with the thread.



I would imagine you have to take it to a guitar tech. Probably would have to make it from scratch.

I don't know of anywhere you can just get an ESP nut. That and a 45/46mm would be super hard to come by as there are very few ESP's that have them as far as I know. Only guitars I know of are the Viper 7/Horizon NT7 that have 45mm nuts.


----------



## azyat

Ikke said:


> I would imagine you have to take it to a guitar tech. Probably would have to make it from scratch.
> 
> I don't know of anywhere you can just get an ESP nut. That and a 45/46mm would be super hard to come by as there are very few ESP's that have them as far as I know. Only guitars I know of are the Viper 7/Horizon NT7 that have 45mm nuts.


Thanks, but I need the locking nut for OFR bridge (sorry that I didn't mention that). After brief searching I found out that such models as Horizon FR7 and LTD Ben Savage 7 also have the nut of 45mm (if the specs I found are correct)
Unfortunately, ESP support was not very much helpful, as they simply directed me to several online shops where I couldn't find a nut like that.


----------



## Ikke

azyat said:


> Thanks, but I need the locking nut for OFR bridge (sorry that I didn't mention that). After brief searching I found out that such models as Horizon FR7 and LTD Ben Savage 7 also have the nut of 45mm (if the specs I found are correct)
> Unfortunately, ESP support was not very much helpful, as they simply directed me to several online shops where I couldn't find a nut like that.



From the Floyd Rose website, there's only one nut size for the 7 string OFR (http://511e2271871424c2f15c-3b98a00....cf2.rackcdn.com/FRNUTCONVERSIONCHART2013.pdf), so that makes things easier. You can order the nut directly from Floyd Rose here http://www.floydrose.com/catalog/parts/original-7-string/locking-nut


----------



## azyat

Ikke said:


> From the Floyd Rose website, there's only one nut size for the 7 string OFR (http://511e2271871424c2f15c-3b98a00....cf2.rackcdn.com/FRNUTCONVERSIONCHART2013.pdf), so that makes things easier. You can order the nut directly from Floyd Rose here http://www.floydrose.com/catalog/parts/original-7-string/locking-nut


Well, here comes the question 
My logic was just the same, so I quickly ordered the locking nut of OFR, but when I received it, I realized that the string spacing is different. So, even if I installed it instead of the old nut, the 1st and the 7th strings would be practically falling off the edges.
So, I definitely need the locking nut of 45mm instead of OFR, which is 47.6mm wide.


----------



## Ikke

azyat said:


> Well, here comes the question
> My logic was just the same, so I quickly ordered the locking nut of OFR, but when I received it, I realized that the string spacing is different. So, even if I installed it instead of the old nut, the 1st and the 7th strings would be practically falling off the edges.
> So, I definitely need the locking nut of 45mm instead of OFR, which is 47.6mm wide.



Well, it's not exactly the same, but I had a similar situation with Sperzel where I needed a tuner with a larger diameter string hole. I emailed them directly and they were able to make me one, and it didn't take very long. In addition, from my conversation with Sperzel, it turns out that the tuner with the larger string hole is just a special order item that they don't list (because most people don't need it). But, it seems it's requested just enough for them to know how to make one (quickly) should someone/some company need it.

Your nut might be in the same boat: an item they know how to/will make if requested. So, maybe you can do the same thing: contact FR directly and ask for/special order a 45mm version. Or, instead ask them for the nut that they provide ESP for the guitars you listed above.


----------



## azyat

Ikke said:


> Well, it's not exactly the same, but I had a similar situation with Sperzel where I needed a tuner with a larger diameter string hole. I emailed them directly and they were able to make me one, and it didn't take very long. In addition, from my conversation with Sperzel, it turns out that the tuner with the larger string hole is just a special order item that they don't list (because most people don't need it). But, it seems it's requested just enough for them to know how to make one (quickly) should someone/some company need it.
> 
> Your nut might be in the same boat: an item they know how to/will make if requested. So, maybe you can do the same thing: contact FR directly and ask for/special order a 45mm version. Or, instead ask them for the nut that they provide ESP for the guitars you listed above.


Thanks Ikke, I appreciate it!
I've already sent an email to FR, so in case they manufactured this special nut for ESP, I hope I could get another one from them


----------



## Ikke

azyat said:


> Thanks Ikke, I appreciate it!
> I've already sent an email to FR, so in case they manufactured this special nut for ESP, I hope I could get another one from them



No problem! One other thing I would try: ask your official ESP dealer to contact ESP Japan directly. ESP Japan has generally been pretty helpful/knowledgable when getting information. I don't know whether it's your custom shop guitar or just a custom shop guitar, but it's worth a shot I think!

Hope everything works out! Keep me posted!


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

Some pictures of my nearly completed custom build! I'll post a full rundown of what I chose and why when it arrives. I'm very, very excited.


----------



## Ikke

GuitarFactoryDylan said:


> Some pictures of my nearly completed custom build! I'll post a full rundown of what I chose and why when it arrives. I'm very, very excited.



Exciting times we have here!


----------



## Humbuck

Wow! Awesome binding!


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

Humbuck said:


> Wow! Awesome binding!



I was a little scared about how "see-thru black flame maple binding" was going to come out, but I knew I wanted something a little different. Couldn't be happier from what I can see in the photos!


----------



## Blytheryn

GuitarFactoryDylan said:


> I was a little scared about how "see-thru black flame maple binding" was going to come out, but I knew I wanted something a little different. Couldn't be happier from what I can see in the photos!


That looks absolutely insane?!? Love it!


----------



## feraledge

That binding is the shit!! Congrats on your impending inclusion in the best of clubs.


----------



## Ikke

Guys! It's happening again!


----------



## Blytheryn

Ikke said:


> Guys! It's happening again!


Oh do tell!!!


----------



## JD27




----------



## Ikke

The good ol’ Horizon III. Don’t see those too often. HNGD!


----------



## JD27

Nope, especially in the Custom form. They also made some cool Custom Vipers at that time.


----------



## Ikke

Yeah I could tell by the color that that was the custom one. Are you gonna keep the EMGs? 

I also remember those Viper customs. Really cool stuff. But, the new SetThru ones they’re making...super delicious.


----------



## Spicypickles

I still think horizon 3's would make a fantastic platform for the ERG crowd.


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> Yeah I could tell by the color that that was the custom one. Are you gonna keep the EMGs?
> 
> I also remember those Viper customs. Really cool stuff. But, the new SetThru ones they’re making...super delicious.



The new Vipers are pretty awesome.

Yeah, appear to be 81X in bridge and 85X in the neck. I'm going to swap them around as I prefer the 85s in the bridge. Otherwise, I don't mind that combo. Probably switch to passive somewhere down the road though.


----------



## JD27

Light sucks today, but here are the customs.


----------



## Womb raider

Finalized the last details and just made the deposit on a Japan custom. 6 time in the custom club for me if including the USAs. 
Now the 8-10...12? month wait begins...


----------



## Blytheryn

Womb raider said:


> Finalized the last details and just made the deposit on a Japan custom. 6 time in the custom club for me if including the USAs.
> Now the 8-10...12? month wait begins...



Nice. Haven't been following... specs?


----------



## JD27

Oh do tell! I still want a custom XJ, but I might look for a USA TE first.


----------



## Ikke

Now we're three people in!


----------



## Ikke

Womb raider said:


> Finalized the last details and just made the deposit on a Japan custom. 6 time in the custom club for me if including the USAs.
> Now the 8-10...12? month wait begins...



13 months for my first one!


----------



## Womb raider

Full custom eclipse. Not too much out of the ordinary spec-wise. TOM bridge, black winter pups, luminlay side dots, mahogany body, ebony FB, 14in radius. Gonna have a cool paint scheme that I'll share when it's ready.


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> Full custom eclipse. Not too much out of the ordinary spec-wise. TOM bridge, black winter pups, luminlay side dots, mahogany body, ebony FB, 14in radius. Gonna have a cool paint scheme that I'll share when it's ready.



Full bodied or slimfast?


----------



## Womb raider

JD27 said:


> Full bodied or slimfast?


It's full right now. Might change this to thin though.


----------



## feraledge

Nice moves!! If things go well, I hope to help ease transition into and within this club in the near future.


----------



## Lionel Draco

My ESP Original Series Arrow, now switched out the SD Blackouts for BKP Aftermaths


----------



## feraledge

I know there's a bunch of fresh meat for this club. Bring it! 
Also, been a while since I posted pics and haven't posted any since the Floyd upgrades (brass block, stainless steel bolts, and pop in bar). She growls. She purrs.


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Feraledge here you go.


----------



## Ikke

Man not only are all of these customs making me GAS for my new one super bad, but it's also making want to get that red Horizon CTM that's chilling on the bay right now. But, if I got that, I'd be on the streets with just my guitars to keep me warm lol


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> Man not only are all of these customs making me GAS for my new one super bad, but it's also making want to get that red Horizon CTM that's chilling on the bay right now. But, if I got that, I'd be on the streets with just my guitars to keep me warm lol


I'll put your guitars up. You can stay too if you want. Haha


----------



## Womb raider

@Ikke i feel you... for a fleeting second I got the urge to price another one out. What is your next custom again, another viper?


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> @Ikke i feel you... for a fleeting second I got the urge to price another one out. What is your next custom again, another viper?


I priced one out again. Came out way too high. Works in progress, in due time...


----------



## skewkus13

feraledge said:


> I know there's a bunch of fresh meat for this club. Bring it!
> Also, been a while since I posted pics and haven't posted any since the Floyd upgrades (brass block, stainless steel bolts, and pop in bar). She growls. She purrs.


This just reminded me of when i seen a brand new USA m-ii on instagram the other day with pickup rings. Why would anyone want black plastic pickup rings on such a beautiful guitar i though. Each to their own, but just looks 100% direct mounted to me. Like this does.


----------



## MattThePenguin

feraledge said:


> I know there's a bunch of fresh meat for this club. Bring it!
> Also, been a while since I posted pics and haven't posted any since the Floyd upgrades (brass block, stainless steel bolts, and pop in bar). She growls. She purrs.



Still one of the most beautiful guitars I've ever seen man


----------



## Ikke

Womb raider said:


> @Ikke i feel you... for a fleeting second I got the urge to price another one out. What is your next custom again, another viper?



Since Photobucket detonated the internet. @Womb raider And my new one is a Viper as well.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Critical Problem

The first one, which I bought like 5 year ago, is the ESP USA MH Custom built by Masterbuilder John Gaudesi back in the late 90's. This one is a sick guitar and probably one of the best I've ever played. Comes with SD JB&59 which I like but I'm probably change them to some heavier PU's.
The second one is quite new, bought it 8 months ago, is the ESP E.X.P with Scahller Tremolo and ESP Custom pickups. It set inside the case from 1995 or so untill I bought it and it is MINT! Couldn't belive I got it for such cheap price and amazing condition. I took of the ESP pickups and instead I put the classic EMG 81&60. A huge difference and in general this is the smoothest neck I've ever played.

I must add that altough the MH has a great original Floyd Rose, the Schaller seems to be better.
And now, PICS:


----------



## Critical Problem

MORE:


----------



## feraledge

Critical Problem said:


> View attachment 57273
> View attachment 57274
> View attachment 57276
> MORE:


Excellent!! I had one of those Gaudesi custom US Horizons and super regret having to sell it. Absolutely killer.


----------



## 693

I love the banana headstock!

Off topic: Is ESP really bad at answering emails?


----------



## stevexc

693 said:


> I love the banana headstock!
> 
> Off topic: Is ESP really bad at answering emails?


They usually respond to mine, it just sometimes takes a few days.


----------



## Critical Problem

I usually send them a messege on their Facebook account and if they can help me there great, if not, they send you the e-mail of the person you need exactly.


----------



## Flamedmaple

Alright then. Here we go with my Snapper-as and recently acquired Snapper-ctm. Both feature swamp ash bodies and the original ESP flicker-lll tremolo. One has the ESP custom lab pickups and then other one has Duncans. They are both all original and imported from Japan by myself.


----------



## feraledge

Back home...


The guitar I regretted having to sell the most and I was able to buy it back. @sirbuh is awesome. 
1997 ESP USA Horizon Custom. One of the finest guitars I've ever owned. Built by current Schecter Masterbuilder John Gaudesi.


----------



## Womb raider

Just shy of a year, but she's almost done.


----------



## wiretap

Ughhhhhh, I am itching to contribute to this thread again. Very impatient.


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> Ughhhhhh, I am itching to contribute to this thread again. Very impatient.



And what an awesome contribution it shall be.


----------



## Djentlyman

That Explorer with the trem is to die for!


----------



## Ikke

@wiretap @Womb raider 

Hype hype hype!!!
I think we all ordered our guitars around the same time? Hopefully NGD’s for all of us soon!


----------



## mehegama

My Custom shop Horizon. Also does anyone know if the first Horizons bolton from 86 were custom shop made?


----------



## Ikke

@mehegama Yes, as far as my understanding, they were handmade. It's can be pretty easy to tell a handmade Horizon vs. a mass pro one. Just look at the body carves. The upper horn carve is deep and goes to the corner or center of the pickup ring (for hum) and pickup corner (for single coil). And that deep palm carve (to the pickup ring edge) is also a good giveaway. It's only the handmade ones.


----------



## mehegama

Can you help with my other one then? pics pre and after pickup change.


----------



## Ikke

@mehegama Hmmmm. Looks to me to be handmade. But in all honesty, I'm not 100%. A few things,

My specialty is Horizon Customs, so I can tell you all about those all day haha. Deluxe's are not my forte.
The upper horn carve seems to be pretty deep and seems to cut/lead to where the pickup ring horizontal center would be (like on your Horizon Custom above). So, that leads me to believe it's handmade.
Does it (mainly the body carves) look like the Horizon Deluxe on here? https://guitar-compare.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/1990_ESP-Catalog.pdf
I've seen that style of Horizon Deluxe (with the slanty single coil) several times, but I've personally never seen it in any catalogue. I have no idea what series it was a part of.
It's the same guitar as this: . And based upon the details shown in the video (the body carve). I'd think it's definitely handmade. The curves seem to be a lot sharper/distinct than a production.
Can you take some more photos (preferably in natural light)? With a focus on the upper horn.

That's all I got. But, in an effort to expand my ESP knowledge, I'll do some investigating and get back to you. I figure out anything, I'll be sure to let you know. Someone else here might be more familiar with Horizon Deluxe's.

You can always just ask ESP to see if they can confirm though.


----------



## feraledge

mehegama said:


> Can you help with my other one then? pics pre and after pickup change.
> 
> View attachment 63495
> View attachment 63496


A lot of the info you'll need is in the neck pocket. Check it out.


----------



## mehegama

Thanks for the info. ESP could not help, they said they do not have the info of that era. In any way they are both amazing guitars that one needs to play them to understand what I m talking about.
I ll get my new custom Horizon around next April so I want to see how old custom shop vs new custom shop builds differ.
Ikke I ll take some pics and I ll pm you, thanks.


----------



## Ikke

mehegama said:


> I ll get my new custom Horizon around next April so I want to see how old custom shop vs new custom shop builds differ.



Did you spec your new one like your old one. Or did you get one of the new horizons?


----------



## mehegama

Unfortunately they could not send the Jackson headstock style in the US (i m based in the UK but ordered it from the states). I wanted one in metallic blue and gold floyd and hardware with blackouts.
I love the ESP's version of the Jackson headstock (I like the current 6 in line one too - I hate the cockstock) because it is more straight than the Jackson one. I think the Jackson is tilting\dropping too much on the right making it perpendicular to the neck. Whenever I see one in the right condition//price i go for it!


----------



## Ikke

mehegama said:


> Unfortunately they could not send the Jackson headstock style in the US (i m based in the UK but ordered it from the states). I wanted one in metallic blue and gold floyd and hardware with blackouts.
> I love the ESP's version of the Jackson headstock (I like the current 6 in line one too - I hate the cockstock) because it is more straight than the Jackson one.



But which body did you get? The Horizon-II (38mm Body Thickness), 2014 Horizon II-NT (47mm Body Thickness), or 2014 Horizon-CTM/PT (50mm Body Thickness)?


----------



## mehegama

It is the 47mm body on a HS configuration.


----------



## khanate7

Coming soon....


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Single-hum guitars are my jam, looking forward to seeing this one when it's all finished up!


----------



## Aso

BrailleDecibel said:


> Single-hum guitars are my jam, looking forward to seeing this one when it's all finished up!



I am with you on the single hum guitars. My single hum ESP NV should be showing up from Japan here soon since it's been about a year since I ordered it.


----------



## khanate7

Oh shit dudes


----------



## Gravy Train

khanate7 said:


> Oh shit dudes



Picture doesn't work! Need the pronz.


----------



## Womb raider

khanate7 said:


> Oh shit dudes


I see the purple sparkle M-I on insta, is that one yours? They let you order a custom color?


----------



## JD27

Clearly there is some way of getting that stuff done. Not sure if it is dealers who get special requests or what, but there is a way. They keep popping out things like the Silverburst M-1 and this Purple Sparkle M-1 at someones request. Also, here is yet another Horizon that they "supposedly" don't offer.


----------



## Womb raider

I noticed the Horizon too. I know they will build you a Horizon if you ask nicely and have the right plug, but custom colors are usually a hang up (ime). Not sure who's pulling the strings over there, but it seems like spongebrick is usually down to do anything.


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> I noticed the Horizon too. I know they will build you a Horizon if you ask nicely and have the right plug, but custom colors are usually a hang up (ime). Not sure who's pulling the strings over there, but it seems like spongebrick is usually down to do anything.



Right, I'm pretty sure he would paint whatever color you wanted, but you have to find a way to get the order to him. Now I just wish I had a USA Horizon.


----------



## Zado

Just here to say that Craig Goldy custom ESP is the best thing ever.


----------



## zimbloth

JD27 said:


> Clearly there is some way of getting that stuff done. Not sure if it is dealers who get special requests or what, but there is a way. They keep popping out things like the Silverburst M-1 and this Purple Sparkle M-1 at someones request. Also, here is yet another Horizon that they "supposedly" don't offer.



This is one I ordered for my shop. If you have a close relationship with ESP as we do, they can do unique stuff like this. I often will have some rad stuff done for our customers if they think to ask


----------



## feraledge

khanate7 said:


> Coming soon....


Shit, that one is yours!? Nice!!


----------



## khanate7

Womb raider said:


> I see the purple sparkle M-I on insta, is that one yours? They let you order a custom color?


All I will say is... it involved singing Prince songs to Ryan.


----------



## khanate7

Trying an image upload again. Basically I got tired of getting blow off by every dealer on the ESP "platinum dealer" (literally every single one, some multiple times) when trying to order my D-DR-II-7ST I finally broke down and decided to get a USA M1. As has been hypothesized, this is indeed a prince tribute guitar and as soon as I take delivery Im swapping in a white plastic pickup cover and a gold humbucker ring. Also it looks like ESP is going to try and find me a dealer willing to facilitate my lust for the Dir en Grey sigs, so the story may have a happy ending.


----------



## Zado

^Bazoombas.


----------



## zimbloth

khanate7 said:


> Trying an image upload again. Basically I got tired of getting blow off by every dealer on the ESP "platinum dealer" (literally every single one, some multiple times) when trying to order my D-DR-II-7ST I finally broke down and decided to get a USA M1. As has been hypothesized, this is indeed a prince tribute guitar and as soon as I take delivery Im swapping in a white plastic pickup cover and a gold humbucker ring. Also it looks like ESP is going to try and find me a dealer willing to facilitate my lust for the Dir en Grey sigs, so the story may have a happy ending.
> View attachment 63716
> 
> View attachment 63717
> 
> View attachment 63718



I can get you the Dir En Gray 7 no problem. I don’t think ever asked us. Ryan sent me a message saying to get in touch with you. I’m actually headed to Tokyo in a few days to visit ESP.


----------



## feraledge

zimbloth said:


> I can get you the Dir En Gray 7 no problem. I don’t think ever asked us. Ryan sent me a message saying to get in touch with you. I’m actually headed to Tokyo in a few days to visit ESP.


POST PICS


----------



## zimbloth

feraledge said:


> POST PICS



Sure thing!


----------



## Zado

zimbloth said:


> Sure thing!


bring us some souvenirs!


meaning guitars!


----------



## zimbloth

Zado said:


> bring us some souvenirs!
> 
> 
> meaning guitars!



oh I will! Heading off to ESP headquarters tomorrow.


----------



## FitRocker33

Wonder if they still offer the ESP Eclipse 7 in gloss black overseas...I’m still kicking myself for not getting the eii model when they were available a couple of years ago. Almost impossible to find one even used lately.

If you score an EII version I reckon my wallet would start to tremble.


----------



## LaoDan

Hi,
I got this navigator recently used, not sure about its history except that the previous owner bought it used off ishibashi
plays amazing.


----------



## Ilenia

Hi guys... I think I COULD be in the club soon... or not. I mean... I'm a huge ESP fan (it's the only brand I play) and I have (and I had) a couple of amazing SS.
Now I found this SV Kiso Custom and I'm very tempted, but not sure about the price. Since I'm pretty expert about SS series, but not so much about Custom, what about Kiso. Is it (or was) the best? What range of price I should look? Thanks again if someone answer!


----------



## possumkiller

Ilenia said:


> Hi guys... I think I COULD be in the club soon... or not. I mean... I'm a huge ESP fan (it's the only brand I play) and I have (and I had) a couple of amazing SS.
> Now I found this SV Kiso Custom and I'm very tempted, but not sure about the price. Since I'm pretty expert about SS series, but not so much about Custom, what about Kiso. Is it (or was) the best? What range of price I should look? Thanks again if someone answer!


The best guitar I ever owned or played was a Kiso KH4.


----------



## Rich5150

I picked this up about a month or so ago, Not a ding or scratch on it all it needed was a good setup


----------



## Ikke

Ilenia said:


> Since I'm pretty expert about SS series, but not so much about Custom, what about Kiso. Is it (or was) the best? What range of price I should look? Thanks again if someone answer!



*Best?*
Kiso wasn't the "best" per se. The ESP shops used to be divided up (specialized by task). Kiso's task was to make set and thru neck guitars, Sado made bolties, etc. So, for example, you wouldn't find a bolty with a K and wouldn't find a thru neck with an S. So, I'd expect that you won't find an SV that's not Kiso.

In a nutshell, if your ESP guitar had a non SS serial letter (CH, CS, K, N, S, T, TH) then it was from the custom shop. No shop was really more prestigious than the other. They all just did different things.

You may find this helpful.
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/esp-japan-usa-general-info-thread.323784/

*Price?*
No really sure about how V's sell. The RR/Lawsuit kinds tend to fetch a higher price from what I've seen. 

Seeing as the SV is no longer in production, and from my optics, is not and was not very popular, I would think somewhere in the USD $1K - $2K range for a used one. New it was like $4K. But, there's one on reverb that's $3K that seems to be in perfect mint condition. 

In summary, I've no clue about price as I'm not a V guy. May just come down to what you're willing to pay.


----------



## LaoDan

What qualifies as "custom shop" in the ESP world?

In my mind, a custom shop = custom order = unique = rare = more prestigious.
That doesn't necessarily mean better quality per se, of course one would like to think so.
I also think that Signatures or Artist series guitars are not custom, they might be crazy awesome,
but they're someone else's specs... 
.. or am I way off


----------



## Ikke

LaoDan said:


> What qualifies as "custom shop" in the ESP world?
> 
> In my mind, a custom shop = custom order = unique = rare = more prestigious.
> That doesn't necessarily mean better quality per se, of course one would like to think so.
> I also think that Signatures or Artist series guitars are not custom, they might be crazy awesome,
> but they're someone else's specs...
> .. or am I way off



In this thread, Custom Shop = Any Handmade ESP (which is why we include ESP USA even though it's not a custom shop). We just wanted to be inclusive. 

In general, Custom Shop = Any Guitar made in the ESP (Japan) Custom Shop (or shops previously), which include ESP Customs/Order Made, Navigator, Original Series, Signature Series. Go to the ESP website, and you will see they follow this usage of term. The term is taken literally (i.e. "these guitars were made in the Japan custom shop")

In general, Custom = Order/Order Made (Japanese term) = One-off, One-of-a-Kind.


----------



## Andromalia

> So, I'd expect that you won't find an SV that's not Kiso.


There are bolt on SVs. I know for sure by owning one, which is CH. And I purchased it for 1400ish€ if I remember well. That's significantly less expensive than the usual K models.


----------



## Ikke

Andromalia said:


> There are bolt on SVs. I know for sure by owning one, which is CH.



My assumption was that he was talking about the original series one, since he/she asked about a general price for one. I should've specified that I was only talking about the Original Series one, which to my knowledge, was only made as a Neck Thru, and therefore, Kiso's responsibility. 

https://espguitars.co.jp/original/sv/index.htm


----------



## LaoDan

Ikke said:


> In this thread, Custom Shop = Any Handmade ESP (which is why we include ESP USA even though it's not a custom shop). We just wanted to be inclusive.
> 
> In general, Custom Shop = Any Guitar made in the ESP (Japan) Custom Shop (or shops previously), which include ESP Customs/Order Made, Navigator, Original Series, Signature Series. Go to the ESP website, and you will see they follow this usage of term. The term is taken literally (i.e. "these guitars were made in the Japan custom shop")
> 
> In general, Custom = Order/Order Made (Japanese term) = One-off, One-of-a-Kind.



Fair enough, though the generalization makes it a bit difficult to value used ESPs. My navigator for example, I searched 
for days trying to put a fair value on it to find out if the sellers price was reasonable (first time esp buyer). Finally I just 
bought it because I wanted a single cut with a Floyd lol.... I guess its just experience with the brand


----------



## Ikke

LaoDan said:


> Fair enough, though the generalization makes it a bit difficult to value used ESPs. My navigator for example, I searched
> for days trying to put a fair value on it to find out if the sellers price was reasonable (first time esp buyer). Finally I just bought it because I wanted a single cut with a Floyd lol.... I guess its just experience with the brand



I'd go with it's probably just experience with the brand. Only speaking for myself, I usually know which guitars are Custom and which are Custom Shop. It's usually very obvious. I think many people here could at the very least assist with determining the rarity of your guitar (and from that maybe the price).

That being said, I think it more comes down to what you're willing to pay. Especially with any Original Series guitar, it used to be quite difficult to come by outside of Japan because they were only sold in Japan. Navigators have a similar history. From how small even this community is, you can see there doesn't seem to be many people that have an ESP from the custom shop in any capacity.

Outside of Kaoru of Dir En Grey, I think I may have the most VP-SL7's in the world haha. So, if you ever need one valued, I've got you ;-)


----------



## Ilenia

Ikke said:


> Seeing as the SggV is no longer in production, and from my optics, is not and was not very popular, I would think somewhere in the USD $1K - $2K range for a used one. New it was like $4K. But, there's one on reverb that's $3K that seems to be in perfect mint condition.
> 
> In summary, I've no clue about price as I'm not a V guy. May just come down to what you're willing to pay.


The price is 2,5k € but it’s really new (never played he says). If was 2k I would already buy it. But I’m really tempted I must say. I could be another Sv istandard (there is one in my country for 1K and maybe change something on that), only me I can decide I guess. 
Thank you for all the info

Ps: or maybe I can buy an eclipse custom shop for 1,7k € lol


----------



## zimbloth

Someone say Dir En Grey? This is one of many cool ESPs I picked up from Tokyo last week. More pics to come.


----------



## Ikke

zimbloth said:


> Someone say Dir En Grey? This is one of many cool ESPs I picked up from Tokyo last week. More pics to come.



I saw the black Horizon-CTM on IG. Any more?


----------



## zimbloth

Ikke said:


> I saw the black Horizon-CTM on IG. Any more?



I plan on making a post that has all the pics in one gallery so its easy to sort through. I am working on it. There will be random ones on social media and the Axe Palace Facebook page as well here and there. I ended up grabbing about 15 ESPs from the ESP Custom Shop itself and elsewhere.


----------



## Ikke

zimbloth said:


> I plan on making a post that has all the pics in one gallery so its easy to sort through. I am working on it. There will be random ones on social media and the Axe Palace Facebook page as well here and there. I ended up grabbing about 15 ESPs from the ESP Custom Shop itself and their flagship store.



Okke Dokke, Thanks for the response! Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## khanate7

Apparently I have this Quilty boii on the way from zimbloth


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

khanate7 said:


> Trying an image upload again. Basically I got tired of getting blow off by every dealer on the ESP "platinum dealer" (literally every single one, some multiple times) when trying to order my D-DR-II-7ST I finally broke down and decided to get a USA M1. As has been hypothesized, this is indeed a prince tribute guitar and as soon as I take delivery Im swapping in a white plastic pickup cover and a gold humbucker ring. Also it looks like ESP is going to try and find me a dealer willing to facilitate my lust for the Dir en Grey sigs, so the story may have a happy ending.
> View attachment 63716
> 
> View attachment 63717
> 
> View attachment 63718



Good god this is tasty! Part of me wants to put together some cash for a custom ESP. Or maybe a limited run, hey just throwing that idea out there.


----------



## Aso

Sounds like I will be official joining this club in October. My ESP custom is on the slow boat from Japan with a mid October ETA. Can't wait.


----------



## Womb raider

Aso said:


> Sounds like I will be official joining this club in October. My ESP custom is on the slow boat from Japan with a mid October ETA. Can't wait.



Don't hold your breath. Mine left Japan late July and I'm still waiting.


----------



## Aso

Womb raider said:


> Don't hold your breath. Mine left Japan late July and I'm still waiting.


Not shocked since they come over on the same boat as the LTD's / EIIs etc.. ESP gave my dealer a date of the second week of October it would arrive. Weill see if that holds true or even close to when it really shows up.

I have learned with all the custom guitar stuff I have purchased that the time that he builder or dealer tells you is more a hoped for delivery time than anything based off of reality.


----------



## feraledge

@Aso @Womb raider I feel your pain. That boat ride is the longest wait ever.


----------



## zimbloth

Aso said:


> Not shocked since they come over on the same boat as the LTD's / EIIs etc.. ESP gave my dealer a date of the second week of October it would arrive. Weill see if that holds true or even close to when it really shows up.
> 
> I have learned with all the custom guitar stuff I have purchased that the time that he builder or dealer tells you is more a hoped for delivery time than anything based off of reality.



The delivery times can be unpredictable for sure, thats why often just goto Tokyo to pick them up for customers.


----------



## Womb raider

Speak of the devil I just got a tracking number for next week. 
I think the worst thing about ESP custom is not the build time wait, but the ship time. You know the guitar is heading your way but you have no tracking, no word if it gets held up in customs and no idea how long it will take to get through USA headquarters. 
I'm over here about to lose my damn mind.


----------



## Aso

zimbloth said:


> The delivery times can be unpredictable for sure, thats why often just goto Tokyo to pick them up for customers.



That's cool that you go to Japan to pick them up but I am sure you have enough orders that makes sense to do. 



Womb raider said:


> Speak of the devil I just got a tracking number for next week.
> I think the worst thing about ESP custom is not the build time wait, but the ship time. You know the guitar is heading your way but you have no tracking, no word if it gets held up in customs and no idea how long it will take to get through USA headquarters.
> I'm over here about to lose my damn mind.



That's great news. I keep watching the ESP instagram channel hoping that I see mine come through.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

It's pretty wicked seeing the Sparkle Pink Ohmura Snapper in your listings, @zimbloth. Nice to see some Japanese signature rep somewhere outside of Japan. Any chance you guys are getting the gold version in the future? I'm inquiring for a... friend.


----------



## zimbloth

Crash Dandicoot said:


> It's pretty wicked seeing the Sparkle Pink Ohmura Snapper in your listings, @zimbloth. Nice to see some Japanese signature rep somewhere outside of Japan. Any chance you guys are getting the gold version in the future? I'm inquiring for a... friend.



I secured the gold version also yes, arriving in approximately 2 weeks if interested PM me


----------



## feraledge

@zimbloth you should post up that rusty iron Horizon. I have loved it for so long now and it's so much closer to home. Makes the GAS pains worse. Back of the neck too please.


----------



## C_Henderson

khanate7 said:


> Apparently I have this Quilty boii on the way from zimbloth
> View attachment 64101



Man, I've wanted one of those for ages, it's my favourite ESP. Glad you got one! I hope it's as good as it seems.


----------



## khanate7

C_Henderson said:


> Man, I've wanted one of those for ages, it's my favourite ESP. Glad you got one! I hope it's as good as it seems.



Dude its been a multi year ordeal and a crazy ride getting this thing but I am so stoked to finally have one on the way. Though it looks like the damn hurricane is going to postpone it....I will give a full report when it arrives!

In other news, was surfing reverb today and came across this guy at a sick deal. Should be here next week as well. Second one I've had and if its as good as the first its never leaving my possession unless I can convince ESP to refinish it in some batshit color....


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

khanate7 said:


> In other news, was surfing reverb today and came across this guy at a sick deal. Should be here next week as well. Second one I've had and if its as good as the first its never leaving my possession unless I can convince ESP to refinish it in some batshit color....
> View attachment 64161



I love Stef's teles, grats!


----------



## feraledge

khanate7 said:


> Dude its been a multi year ordeal and a crazy ride getting this thing but I am so stoked to finally have one on the way. Though it looks like the damn hurricane is going to postpone it....I will give a full report when it arrives!
> 
> In other news, was surfing reverb today and came across this guy at a sick deal. Should be here next week as well. Second one I've had and if its as good as the first its never leaving my possession unless I can convince ESP to refinish it in some batshit color....
> View attachment 64161


Hit up Spongebrick, he'll do it.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Absolutely refinish that!


----------



## Womb raider

The 13 month journey is complete. Just got back from picking this up so no time for proper pics.
Not everyone's cup of tea, but this has been on my bucket list for a while. They nailed everything down to the last detail and I couldn't be happier with the end result. I'm hopefully speccing out another build this week.


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> The 13 month journey is complete. Just got back from picking this up so no time for proper pics.
> Not everyone's cup of tea, but this has been on my bucket list for a while. They nailed everything down to the last detail and I couldn't be happier with the end result. I'm hopefully speccing out another build this week.


Holy shit dude!! Wow. Congrats on that amazing puddle of gore. Can’t wait to hear more.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Womb raider said:


> The 13 month journey is complete. Just got back from picking this up so no time for proper pics.
> Not everyone's cup of tea, but this has been on my bucket list for a while. They nailed everything down to the last detail and I couldn't be happier with the end result. I'm hopefully speccing out another build this week.



We need a full review of this beast.


----------



## Ikke

I’m suprised it wasn’t posted on IG.


----------



## Ikke

Doubled again.


----------



## Womb raider

AkiraSpectrum said:


> We need a full review of this beast.


I'll try to get something for you guys soon, work is getting in the way of everything these days.


----------



## Womb raider

Ikke said:


> I’m suprised it wasn’t posted on IG.


I'm not sure what their criteria for posting customs are anymore. I know of a couple other customs that have been delivered to their owners that never made it on IG as well. It's mostly USA and LTD stuff on there.
I did see a video on Facebook a week or so ago where someone was touring the custom shop and it looked like there were a couple eclipses with a similar paint job but they were just stashed on the floor. I have a huntch that they were using the bodies to practice applying the paint.


----------



## Samark

I feel like these gats don't get the appreciation they deserve. Are there any similar production models?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Those look like some offerings by Schecter Japan, IMO.

Congrats @Womb raider! How's she feel compared to the USA?


----------



## Womb raider

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Congrats @Womb raider! How's she feel compared to the USA?


Thanks! Very different beasts. I specced it out purposely to differentiate between the two. The Custom's neck is quite a bit flatter as I went with the almost 16in radius fretboard. The USA is full thickness while I decided to go with regular thickness for the Custom. I would say acoustically, the USA sounds better unplugged due to the beefier body. Plugged in, they both slay. JB/59s in the USA and Black Winters for the Custom.
They both have top notch build quality, perhaps the Japan just edging out the USA in terms of details. Fretwork on both are heavenly. I have not seen better fretwork than an ESP, no joke. Japan also put in glow in the dark sidedots which is definitely cool to have. 
I have a pretty early specimen of the USA Eclipse, so they might be neck and neck at this point. I'm wanting to get another USA in my stable and have talked to spongebrick about a couple ideas.


----------



## Womb raider




----------



## Andromalia

/unzips


----------



## Flamedmaple

Womb raider said:


>



Thanks for sharing! Videos from the Custom shop seem to be scarce, and it's like christmas everytime a new one comes out haha. It's such a pleasure to watch it. I wasn't really clear about that E-ll are made in, what seems to be the same factory as Customs and Originals, which it looks like in this video?
I love my Original series Snappers more than anything else i've ever played!


----------



## BMO

Just placed an order for this bad boy, might be joining the custom club real soon!


----------



## monkeychunki

@Womb raider that blood splatter looks amazing, post some more pictures


----------



## Ikke

@Womb raider 

Looks like you custom was on IG. The Perkins guy took a picture of it.
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn9ViUFBSJ5/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=izcnnu0tm48z

He also has some pictures of the DCGL KH strat & ESP China M-II CTM
https://www.instagram.com/p/BpCjoQVnkYM/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1c2xc1uzpzzr0


----------



## Womb raider

Ikke said:


> @Womb raider
> 
> Looks like you custom was on IG. The Perkins guy took a picture of it.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn9ViUFBSJ5/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=izcnnu0tm48z
> 
> He also has some pictures of the DCGL KH strat & ESP China M-II CTM
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BpCjoQVnkYM/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1c2xc1uzpzzr0


Thanks for the find. Guess we have to check the techs and Spongebricks IG for all the good stuff.


----------



## khanate7

Lets just say on friday I'm going to be dropping some bombs


----------



## Mathemagician

Gimme an ESP Xiphos. I need someone to come out playing a super cool new shape that’s not quite BC RICH level of “metal”. 

Do it. Somebody famous. Not me. I’m not famous.


----------



## fps

Samark said:


> I feel like these gats don't get the appreciation they deserve. Are there any similar production models?



He has a Carvin/Kiesel model you can buy doesn't he? The bones of that must be production. Sounds good from demos, articulate, musical lead tones. Then again Greg Howe is a fucking boss, he could make any gear sound good.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Sniped something off Ishibashi, boys. Can't ignore an Original Series at a decent price 

Expect a NGD in the near future


----------



## Aso

Just got this home 15 minutes ago and the photos are not the greatest but wanted to share.
















Custom ESP NV
mahogany body with mahogany/walnut neck
Hannes bridge / single hum SD Black Winter
It's a dark blue with silver holoflake added (really hard to photograph I am finding out)


----------



## Mathemagician

That’s such a unique custom, congrats!


----------



## feraledge

Aso said:


> Just got this home 15 minutes ago and the photos are not the greatest but wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom ESP NV
> mahogany body with mahogany/walnut neck
> Hannes bridge / single hum SD Black Winter
> It's a dark blue with silver holoflake added (really hard to photograph I am finding out)


Woah!! That's nuts man, congrats. Looks like it was dipped in the universe.


----------



## Spicypickles

That’s super dope


----------



## Aso

Mathemagician said:


> That’s such a unique custom, congrats!



Thanks. It's another single hum to the collection.

Only thing I am sorta disappointed with is it can with what looks to be a B-stock NV case. they found in the back closet as a left over. Figured for how much it cost it would have a nice case like a ESP Original or a ESP USA (which is half the price of what this was)


----------



## Aso

feraledge said:


> Woah!! That's nuts man, congrats. Looks like it was dipped in the universe.


I think I follow @SullyGuitars too much and I now have a bad case of bling-en-ites. If it don't sparkle it don't belong.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Aso said:


> Just got this home 15 minutes ago and the photos are not the greatest but wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom ESP NV
> mahogany body with mahogany/walnut neck
> Hannes bridge / single hum SD Black Winter
> It's a dark blue with silver holoflake added (really hard to photograph I am finding out)



Whaaaaaat?
I think I've found the meaning of life after staring at this thing.


----------



## feraledge

Aso said:


> I think I follow @SullyGuitars too much and I now have a bad case of bling-en-ites. If it don't sparkle it don't belong.


Following Sully "too much"??
For shame.


----------



## Mathemagician

Aso said:


> Thanks. It's another single hum to the collection.
> 
> Only thing I am sorta disappointed with is it can with what looks to be a B-stock NV case. they found in the back closet as a left over. Figured for how much it cost it would have a nice case like a ESP Original or a ESP USA (which is half the price of what this was)



Complain. Assuming you didn’t buy it used from “Joe’s Guitar Shack and Fishing Tackle”. You bought a custom, it SHOULD come with a nice case.


----------



## Aso

Mathemagician said:


> Complain. Assuming you didn’t buy it used from “Joe’s Guitar Shack and Fishing Tackle”. You bought a custom, it SHOULD come with a nice case.


My dealer is great and has already reached out to their ESP rep about the case. I was sorta surprised they could even find a stock case since they haven't made production NVs for 7 or 8 years.


----------



## khanate7

Hot damn also that is fly as hell. I also have the single hum fever.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Original Series are the cat's meow, man.


----------



## mehegama

My custom shop Horizons


----------



## feraledge

mehegama said:


> My custom shop Horizons
> 
> View attachment 65294


Holy shit. Amazing. @Blytheryn


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Holy shit. Amazing. @Blytheryn



GOOD GOD?!?!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Wanted to throw this in here cause it’s jank as fuck but one of the best playing guitars I own, and those include a LPC, a custom built LP and a Charvel Custom shop.


----------



## wiretap

Been waiting to post this for quite some time. Custom Phoenix! Still don’t have it yet, but some photos courtesy of my friends at ESP USA.





















- Sonic blue w/ matching headstock
- Script logo inlaid in black pearl w/ “Amor Fati” hand-written (as per my custom Eclipse. Continuity!)
- Mahogany neck-thru, stained to a deep brown/red, satin finish. I wanted the appeal of a dark wood to contrast with the blue. I was advised against going with a rosewood neck for stability reasons so opted to stain the mahogany instead. Came out perfect.
- Ebony fretboard w/ Flag inlays
-Mahogany wings, so, all Mahogany. Wanted a bit more heft and a change in sound from my standard Phoenix’s.
- Seymour Duncan pickups. Custom Custom in the bridge, Phat Cat P90 in the neck.
- Sperzel locking tuners
- Luminlay side-dots

The only thing they got wrong was that I wanted the pickup rings and truss rod to match the cream pickguard, but that’s OK. It still looks great and I can easily replace those. Overall, EXTREMELY stoked on how this turned out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

When can we buy the sig model?


----------



## wiretap

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When can we buy the sig model?



Haha! I wish. Maybe if enough people hounded them about it. I dunno if most ESP fans are down with pastel colored Gumby shaped guitars, though.


----------



## feraledge

wiretap said:


> Haha! I wish. Maybe if enough people hounded them about it. I dunno if most ESP fans are down with pastel colored Gumby shaped guitars, though.


If SSO is an indication they are. 
Or we are. 
Or I am. I don't care. I love it. Want one.


----------



## Mathemagician

Obligatory “Play Square Hammer!” That guitar looks so cool. Both the Gibson and ESP variant of that shape have grown on me over the years.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

We've added four new models to our ESP USA Series, and you can build your own with the updated ESP USA online configurator. Choose your model, top wood, finish, pickups and more, personalize and save your design, and have us build it for you here in Southern California! https://www.espguitars.com/pages/esp-usa-configurator



Looks like the Horizon 2 is now available as a standard option in the ESP USA configurator.


----------



## Womb raider

Welp, guess I'll be on the configurator the rest of the day.


----------



## spork141

Holy crap thank you lord! FInally the horizon is back! Does anyone know if you wanted to make small edits the the spec if thats possible? Like a reverse headstock or black binding instead of white?

I am so happy right now


----------



## feraledge

BRING ME THE HORIZONS


----------



## Mathemagician

AkiraSpectrum said:


> We've added four new models to our ESP USA Series, and you can build your own with the updated ESP USA online configurator. Choose your model, top wood, finish, pickups and more, personalize and save your design, and have us build it for you here in Southern California! https://www.espguitars.com/pages/esp-usa-configurator
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Horizon 2 is now available as a standard option in the ESP USA configurator.



Yeah I’m gonna need you all to stop. Maybe slack off all day surfing the internet or something. I’m now planning on “what to do with my bonus two years from now.” A wholly unnecessary exercise, but no way I’m stopping.


----------



## feraledge

Anyone here who has ordered from ESP USA, what was the build time? Time to start doing some life planning, I need to figure out getting one of these for my 40th birthday. For myself. It's pathetic. I don't care.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

feraledge said:


> Anyone here who has ordered from ESP USA, what was the build time? Time to start doing some life planning, I need to figure out getting one of these for my 40th birthday. For myself. It's pathetic. I don't care.


That seems like a perfectly sane thing to do.


----------



## devastone

Wow, 40, such a long time ago... No, not pathetic, it's a major milestone, congrats on treating yourself!


----------



## Womb raider

feraledge said:


> Anyone here who has ordered from ESP USA, what was the build time? Time to start doing some life planning, I need to figure out getting one of these for my 40th birthday. For myself. It's pathetic. I don't care.


Last I heard it was around 6-8 months, maybe faster once NAMM is over? I'm waiting for them to drop the new colors around NAMM before I can decide which route to go. Spongebrick had some tasty stuff cooking up.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

the last time i inquired the wait was a year, but that was a while back


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> Last I heard it was around 6-8 months, maybe faster once NAMM is over? I'm waiting for them to drop the new colors around NAMM before I can decide which route to go. Spongebrick had some tasty stuff cooking up.


Oh, should go without saying, I'd do what I have done and talk to Spongebrick first to see what off menu items he could be into and then figure out which dealer would be best to advocate on my behalf. 
That said, emerald burst still has me at full mast. 


M3CHK1LLA said:


> the last time i inquired the wait was a year, but that was a while back


From what I've heard, USA was 6-9 months. Japan estimates 6-9 months typically, though it seems build times go 6-9 months for the build, often 1-4 months wait before the queue. Then the torturous and inexplicable months of waiting for the guitar to be transported to ESP USA. Which, if I had to guess, was done by rowboat.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

my apologies...wait time was for esp japan.

usa could never build the rediculous guitar i had in mind at the time...


----------



## Mathemagician

....did it have a katana in it?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Mathemagician said:


> ....did it have a katana in it?



no lol, but it was 7 string version of their shimigami but instead of a sickle, i added femur bones that turned it into an explorer/rhodes v hybrid


----------



## ThomasUV777

I needed a green ESP with a cockstock and HS configuration in my life for some time now. I got lucky recently:


----------



## feraledge

ThomasUV777 said:


> I needed a green ESP with a cockstock and HS configuration in my life for some time now. I got lucky recently:


Beauty! More info please!


----------



## spork141

It's amazing how long it took them to bring back horizons to the US shop. The configurator went from barley existing to bankrupting half of this board. I have 2 maybe 3 horizons in my future. First order this Jan


----------



## feraledge

spork141 said:


> It's amazing how long it took them to bring back horizons to the US shop. The configurator went from barley existing to bankrupting half of this board. I have 2 maybe 3 horizons in my future. First order this Jan


Post up the mock ups!


----------



## ThomasUV777

feraledge said:


> Beauty! More info please!



Not much that I know about it unfortunately. It's a custom shop from the 90's with I assume is a Dimarzio X2N in the bridge and an ESP single coil sized humbucker. Last couple of years I've been obsessed with green guitars, so this one's obviously a keeper


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Getting the Horizon into ESP USA's lineup is fantastic, but... no cockstock? 

No Floyd option either is a tragedy.


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Getting the Horizon into ESP USA's lineup is fantastic, but... no cockstock?
> 
> No Floyd option either is a tragedy.


The more that are requested, the more likely it is they will happen. That said, They haven't done a Floyded Horizon with this US shop have they?


----------



## JD27

I would do terrible things for this.


----------



## wiretap

JD27 said:


> I would do terrible things for this.



I really dig it, my thing with RD’s is I’m not big on how small the bodies are overall, particular toward the middle of the guitar. I prefer the size of the Phoenix or Firebird. I guess I just like big ass guitars when it comes to weird shapes like that. THAT SAID: I know things. Keep your eyes peeled for some namm goodies similar to this.


----------



## mehegama

ThomasUV777 said:


> Not much that I know about it unfortunately. It's a custom shop from the 90's with I assume is a Dimarzio X2N in the bridge and an ESP single coil sized humbucker. Last couple of years I've been obsessed with green guitars, so this one's obviously a keeper



It is not a DiMarzio. It is an LB-150 on the bridge and an SH-100 (POWERRAIL). They are ESP made and they are very good pickups that give this characteristic 80s sound.


----------



## ThomasUV777

mehegama said:


> It is not a DiMarzio. It is an LB-150 on the bridge and an SH-100 (POWERRAIL). They are ESP made and they are very good pickups that give this characteristic 80s sound.



Good to know! They do sound very good. And I had already ordered a Cream Dimarzio Tone Zone with gold poles and a cream Dimarzio Air Norton S before the guitar arrived with the intention of throwing these out and installing the Dimarzios... but at this point, I'm not so sure if I'll put'em in


----------



## mehegama

I did sold mine coz i wanted to put blackouts and got really good money for them they are quite rare. It s just a matter of taste. If you like this 80s sound, dont look anywhere else. These are not like cheap stock pickups. I m more into a more modern sound so I went with the blackouts.


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> THAT SAID: I know things. Keep your eyes peeled for some namm goodies similar to this.



My heart is ready, my wallet is not.


----------



## monkeychunki

Love the JDs, they look awesome


----------



## Womb raider

Literally Raining Blood


----------



## Ikke

@Womb raider @wiretap

Do the serials on your newest JP Customs end with a 1 or 2? Feel free not to decline to answer, as most don't show or talk about their guitar's serial. I’m just curious. My viper ended with a 2.


----------



## Womb raider

Ikke said:


> @Womb raider @wiretap
> 
> Do the serials on your newest JP Customs end with a 1 or 2? Feel free not to decline to answer, as most don't show or talk about their guitar's serial. I’m just curious. My viper ended with a 2.


My custom ends in 1, sig series with a 2. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ikke

Womb raider said:


> My custom ends in 1, sig series with a 2. Hope that helps.



Thanks!


----------



## wiretap

Ikke said:


> @Womb raider @wiretap
> 
> Do the serials on your newest JP Customs end with a 1 or 2? Feel free not to decline to answer, as most don't show or talk about their guitar's serial. I’m just curious. My viper ended with a 2.




Mine ends in a 1, as well.


----------



## wiretap

Haven’t had much time to take decent photos of this thing as we are in the studio but rest assured, it’s incredible.


----------



## JD27

That thing is so nice. Seriously need a return of that body style or the XJ. If I ever get a custom I basically wanted that color with maple fretboard in a XJ body.


----------



## Ikke

What I nice guitar. I love the contrast of the dark neck and blue body.


----------



## technomancer

WHY IS THIS NOT [email protected]$#[email protected][email protected]#[email protected]?



JD27 said:


> I would do terrible things for this.


----------



## Flamedmaple

Ikke said:


> My viper ended with a 2.


What's actually the difference between 1 and 2? Both come from the custom shop, are made in the same factory, by the same people...?
Of what i've seen, most exhibition series end with 2, and they're like the nicest guitars ESP makes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah we like, need ESP to release that RD-clipse on the top of the page and a wiretap signature model like yesterday.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Flamedmaple said:


> What's actually the difference between 1 and 2? Both come from the custom shop, are made in the same factory, by the same people...?
> Of what i've seen, most exhibition series end with 2, and they're like the nicest guitars ESP makes.



I'm not sure but supposedly the numbering system (that they began in 2016) represents the following:

1 = ESP Custom Shop
2 = ESP Tokyo Factory
3 = ESP Standard Factory


----------



## Ikke

Flamedmaple said:


> What's actually the difference between 1 and 2? Both come from the custom shop, are made in the same factory, by the same people...?
> Of what i've seen, most exhibition series end with 2, and they're like the nicest guitars ESP makes.



Just what factory it was made in. My first custom has a 2, the second one has a 1. Seems most are made in the Tokyo factory. I've seen exhibitions with 1's and 2's. My question was simply out of curiosity.


----------



## Flamedmaple

Ikke said:


> Just what factory it was made in. My first custom has a 2, the second one has a 1. Seems most are made in the Tokyo factory. I've seen exhibitions with 1's and 2's. My question was simply out of curiosity.


Oh yes. I've always thought that the "1 factory" is specialized in handling orders that are beyond the ordinary in some way, with custom body shapes, inlays, graphics, and whatnot. And that the "2 factory" mostly handles original series and slight custom variations of those guitars. But since the exhibiton series probably are the most labour intensive guitars that ESP builds, with art-like custom works and insane inlays, often end with 2, i don't really get what's the difference between those factories. Both seem to have the same capacity but only one is labeled "custom shop"...



AkiraSpectrum said:


> I'm not sure but supposedly the numbering system (that they began in 2016) represents the following:
> 
> 1 = ESP Custom Shop
> 2 = ESP Tokyo Factory
> 3 = ESP Standard Factory


Yeah. However regarding E-II guitars, from the standard factory, i've seen them end with all kinds of numbers, including 1's and 2's. The custom guitars do however seem to be strict on the numbering with no mix ups.


----------



## Andromalia

Ikke said:


> @Womb raider @wiretap



Mine ends with a 4 and follow the old letter serial, S for Sado (it's a bolt on) and then numbers ending by 4. I bought it new but there's a possibility it was made before 2016. (Bought it at winter sales in France with a monstrous rebate in January 2017. For them to sell it for 1999 € there's a good chance it sat in their inventory for some time)
Remember that AFAIK there isn't one custom shop but at least two. (Not counting CH who doesn't qualify as custom shop to me)


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Flamedmaple said:


> Oh yes. I've always thought that the "1 factory" is specialized in handling orders that are beyond the ordinary in some way, with custom body shapes, inlays, graphics, and whatnot. And that the "2 factory" mostly handles original series and slight custom variations of those guitars. But since the exhibiton series probably are the most labour intensive guitars that ESP builds, with art-like custom works and insane inlays, often end with 2, i don't really get what's the difference between those factories. Both seem to have the same capacity but only one is labeled "custom shop"...
> 
> 
> Yeah. However regarding E-II guitars, from the standard factory, i've seen them end with all kinds of numbers, including 1's and 2's. The custom guitars do however seem to be strict on the numbering with no mix ups.



Hmm, sounds like those E-II's were pre-2016 models. In 2016 the serial number system changed dramatically. 

So pre-2016 (2000-2015) the very last digit (last two actually) would be the number off the line that day (01-99). 2016+ the last digit is the place of manufacture (thus, 1, 2, or 3).


----------



## Ikke

Andromalia said:


> Mine ends with a 4 and follow the old letter serial, S for Sado (it's a bolt on) and then numbers ending by 4. I bought it new but there's a possibility it was made before 2016. (Bought it at winter sales in France with a monstrous rebate in January 2017. For them to sell it for 1999 € there's a good chance it sat in their inventory for some time)
> Remember that AFAIK there isn't one custom shop but at least two. (Not counting CH who doesn't qualify as custom shop to me)



I was only inquiring about their post-2015 customs. And there's only one custom shop.


----------



## Womb raider

Always wanted a Horizon I, so cross this off the guitar bucket list.


----------



## Ikke

Womb raider said:


> Always wanted a Horizon I, so cross this off the guitar bucket list.


 
Titan Métal! Gorgeous. Happy ngd. That’s your only horizon, correct? You don’t have the USA anymore?


----------



## Womb raider

Ikke said:


> Titan Métal! Gorgeous. Happy ngd. That’s your only horizon, correct? You don’t have the USA anymore?


Yep, only one for now. USA is building me a cool one as we speak though.


----------



## Ikke

Womb raider said:


> Yep, only one for now. USA is building me a cool one as we speak though.



A cool Horizon?


----------



## Womb raider

Ikke said:


> A cool Horizon?


Yes sir.


----------



## Ikke

Womb raider said:


> Yes sir.



Very cool.


----------



## Ikke

Womb raider said:


> Yes sir.



So then you'll have one Japan and one USA version of each model, Eclipse and Horizon. This is good. You'll be the source for many an answer for many a "Japan vs. USA" type question.


----------



## Womb raider

Ikke said:


> So then you'll have one Japan and one USA version of each model, Eclipse and Horizon. This is good. You'll be the source for many an answer for many a "Japan vs. USA" type question.


Answer is always Japan LOL


----------



## feraledge

Womb raider said:


> Always wanted a Horizon I, so cross this off the guitar bucket list.


That is sick!! 
Specs for the USA?


----------



## JD27

Womb raider said:


> Answer is always Japan LOL



Guess it depends what you’re looking for. I kept my USA because I preferred it to the CS models I had. I prefer what the USA line is doing compared to the Original offerings right now. I’d only go Japan CS if I was getting a true custom build at this point.


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> Guess it depends what you’re looking for. I kept my USA because I preferred it to the CS models I had. I prefer what the USA line is doing compared to the Original offerings right now. I’d only go Japan CS if I was getting a true custom build at this point.



I like the paint jobs on the USA stuff. But, you can change the color on the Original series models for $200 i think? I’m not sure how going through a dealer would affect that. I would imagine it’d be less? 

So, assuming you like an Original model better, you could do something similar as USA.


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> I like the paint jobs on the USA stuff. But, you can change the color on the Original series models for $200 i think? I’m not sure how going through a dealer would affect that. I would imagine it’d be less?
> 
> So, assuming you like an Original model better, you could do something similar as USA.



I have heard that before. There isn’t a lot in the original lineup I would want though. I’ve been leaning more towards bolt-on necks lately anyway. So for a new Japanese made model, I’d still be going full Custom Shop. A bolt on XJ in Sonic Blue with reversed Vintage in-line headstock, maple fretboard. Was actually reasonable when I got a quote for one.


----------



## Womb raider

feraledge said:


> That is sick!!
> Specs for the USA?


SD pickups, tom bridge black hardware.. pretty run of the mill off the shelf specs. Talked with and spongebrick and he's doing some paint that isn't available on the menu as of yet.


----------



## Womb raider

I love USAs for the simple fact that you get some of the best bang for your buck in terms of build quality, a huge variety of different models/options and if you are going the semi-custom route, not a huge wait time like Japan CS (at least if you're US based). 
Now that said, they are about 90% there in terms of stuff I've handled from the Japan CS/Original. *This is my opinion. *I base this off of things like fret work, wiring, paint, super tight grain ebony on fretboards, and small details like luminlays that are coming standard from the CS/Original series now. This is not to say anything from the USA shop is lacking in any of those areas because they aren't, it's just that the Japanese shop has set the bar so high in terms of quality, it's hard to find an equal.


----------



## Ikke

Womb raider said:


> SD pickups, tom bridge black hardware.. pretty run of the mill off the shelf specs. Talked with and spongebrick and he's doing some paint that isn't available on the menu as of yet.



It's the Horizon-II NT blade stock version, correct?


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> I have heard that before. There isn’t a lot in the original lineup I would want though. I’ve been leaning more towards bolt-on necks lately anyway. So for a new Japanese made model, I’d still be going full Custom Shop. A bolt on XJ in Sonic Blue with reversed Vintage in-line headstock, maple fretboard. Was actually reasonable when I got a quote for one.



Oh okke. I don't think you have to get any of the production colors. For example, someone (in Japan) got this Horizon-PT in this green colour, which is not a production colour. And, while I was in Japan at the ESP Guitar Workshop, I saw a Horizon-CTM with a Black and Blue quilt top; one of the most beautiful Horizons I've ever seen. I took so many pictures of it. And it was no more expensive than the production Faded Blue Sky Horizon next to it. 

So, as far as colours go, ESP Japan may still be more flexible than USA. But, of course, their base guitar prices are higher.


----------



## Womb raider

Ikke said:


> It's the Horizon-II NT blade stock version, correct?


Yes, they no longer offer cock stocks.


----------



## Ikke

Womb raider said:


> Yes, they no longer offer cock stocks.



I know they don’t make them but they _can _make them. 

I just wanted to see if you figured out the secret to get them to make you one haha.


----------



## Womb raider

Ikke said:


> I know they don’t make them but they _can _make them.
> 
> I just wanted to see if you figured out the secret to get them to make you one haha.


I actually didn't even ask to be honest. I wanted a blade stock







I'm sure enough money and some dealer clout could get you one.


----------



## Ikke

This photo came out alright, so I thought I'd share.

ESP Custom Horizon


----------



## Mattykoda

That is gorgeous!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ikke said:


> This photo came out alright, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> ESP Custom Horizon
> 
> View attachment 71967



Wow, still unbelievably gorgeous.


----------



## 77zark77

Unreachable Horizon ! great pic !


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

_Guys.




_

_Incoming._


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Crash Dandicoot said:


> _Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Incoming._



When am I getting more pics of this? lol lol lol


----------



## Ikke

This photo was also taken around the same time as the Horizon above. Also came out alright I think.

ESP Custom VP-SL7


----------



## electriceye

What's up with the neck pocket??


----------



## Ikke

electriceye said:


> What's up with the neck pocket??
> 
> View attachment 72485



I think just something with the glare or iPhone portrait mode? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

Beats the heck out of me, but the guitar is fine.


----------



## BornToLooze

Have I posted this in here?


----------



## Andromalia

electriceye said:


> What's up with the neck pocket??
> 
> View attachment 72485



It's just light reflection in the angle with a bit of shadow as the light is coming from the left.


----------



## feraledge

Photobucket kicked the bucket on my old photos. These are older photos, about due for some new ones. I had said before that I'd sell my house before I sold this guitar. Survived that field test. Divorce (hence not being online much) and a house on the market, but this guitar is still in my possession, as it will be until the day I die. Absolutely love it. 
Pictured with my 1997 USA Custom Horizon.


----------



## narad

feraledge said:


> Photobucket kicked the bucket on my old photos. These are older photos, about due for some new ones. I had said before that I'd sell my house before I sold this guitar. Survived that field test. Divorce (hence not being online much) and a house on the market, but this guitar is still in my possession, as it will be until the day I die. Absolutely love it.
> Pictured with my 1997 USA Custom Horizon.
> View attachment 73707
> View attachment 73708



Still one of the best ones to ever grace SSO


----------



## protest

feraledge said:


> Photobucket kicked the bucket on my old photos. These are older photos, about due for some new ones. I had said before that I'd sell my house before I sold this guitar. Survived that field test. Divorce (hence not being online much) and a house on the market, but this guitar is still in my possession, as it will be until the day I die. Absolutely love it.
> Pictured with my 1997 USA Custom Horizon.
> View attachment 73707
> View attachment 73708



I missed seeing this guitar. I'm pretty sure I have a picture of it on my old laptop


----------



## Samark

feraledge said:


> Photobucket kicked the bucket on my old photos. These are older photos, about due for some new ones. I had said before that I'd sell my house before I sold this guitar. Survived that field test. Divorce (hence not being online much) and a house on the market, but this guitar is still in my possession, as it will be until the day I die. Absolutely love it.
> Pictured with my 1997 USA Custom Horizon.
> View attachment 73707
> View attachment 73708



My favourite


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

feraledge said:


> View attachment 73708


This babe still makes me drool. Sorry to hear all that, dude.


----------



## Ikke

@feraledge @Crash Dandicoot @....

Man, lots of silence around these parts, huh?

Anyway, old observation, but Feral's and my Horizon are very similar, but different. Contrast.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

You know as well as I do the extent of how badly I'd love to order up a custom Snapper or Horizon... Times are what they are :/

At least use a prettier picture if you're gonna compare them side-by-side like that!


----------



## Ikke




----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@Ikke by our powers combined... DEBT!


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> View attachment 83082


What a line up!
I would love to get a small run of EIIs based on mine just so I could get a second one that I’d be willing to take on stage.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> What a line up!
> I would love to get a small run of EIIs based on mine just so I could get a second one that I’d be willing to take on stage.



You could probably find a few guys on here that would be game for that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Flappydoodle

feraledge said:


> What a line up!
> I would love to get a small run of EIIs based on mine just so I could get a second one that I’d be willing to take on stage.





Blytheryn said:


> You could probably find a few guys on here that would be game for that in a heartbeat.



I'd buy an Eii version, no doubt

Also, placing my ESP USA order this week. Does that sound as ESP custom club? NGD in ~9 months.


----------



## garga

Hi all!

Just wanted to share that i have just got my CS order confirmed with the Japan CS!

Key specs:

Body shape: Offset soloist (similar to the chris broadrick soloist)

Top wood: See attached pic (was originally meant for Exhibition 2021 but my dealer managed to get it for my build)

Inlays: Custom Ankh inlays

Rest of the details can be found in the spec sheet. Now the wait begins!


----------



## feraledge

garga said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just wanted to share that i have just got my CS order confirmed with the Japan CS!
> 
> Key specs:
> 
> Body shape: Offset soloist (similar to the chris broadrick soloist)
> 
> Top wood: See attached pic (was originally meant for Exhibition 2021 but my dealer managed to get it for my build)
> 
> Inlays: Custom Ankh inlays
> 
> Rest of the details can be found in the spec sheet. Now the wait begins!


That’s gonna be SSSIIIIIICCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!


----------



## Mathemagician

That’s going to look awesome. Always wondered if anyone actually ordered top woods as exotic as the exhibition guitars.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@garga That's a proper custom you have spec'd out! Looking forward to seeing that one come to life.


----------



## garga

Mathemagician said:


> That’s going to look awesome. Always wondered if anyone actually ordered top woods as exotic as the exhibition guitars.


 actually before speaking to my dealer, i had in mind to get a nice quilt top with a green burst finish. I wanted to select the piece of quilt being used to build it. 2 weeks later, my dealer came back to me showing me this piece that esp was planning to use for the exh and who offered it to us for our own build. Definitely couldnt pass on this for this guitar. Super excited to see how it will turn out


----------



## yiti

garga said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just wanted to share that i have just got my CS order confirmed with the Japan CS!
> 
> Key specs:
> 
> Body shape: Offset soloist (similar to the chris broadrick soloist)
> 
> Top wood: See attached pic (was originally meant for Exhibition 2021 but my dealer managed to get it for my build)
> 
> Inlays: Custom Ankh inlays
> 
> Rest of the details can be found in the spec sheet. Now the wait begins!



Hi Garga - Congratulations on your custom order! I'm getting ready to order as well from the Japanese Custom Shop. Is there a dealer that you would recommend to go through? thank you in advance!


----------



## garga

yiti said:


> Hi Garga - Congratulations on your custom order! I'm getting ready to order as well from the Japanese Custom Shop. Is there a dealer that you would recommend to go through? thank you in advance!


 Hi, it must be really exciting trying to spec one out - i kept changing the specs on mine until the last minute

im based in Singapore so i used my local dealer (davis guitar) who has tons of experience with customs as i got another one from them a few years back. If you are based in the US, theaxepalace or drumcityguitarland seem pretty well regarded too


----------



## Musiscience

Ikke said:


> View attachment 83082



The far right Horizon is by far still the most stunning ESP I have seen. This color is just a thing of beauty.


----------



## jephjacques

Yeah between that one and some of their exhibition models I'd say the ESP custom shop does the best finishes in the business, absolutely wild


----------



## narad

jephjacques said:


> Yeah between that one and some of their exhibition models I'd say the ESP custom shop does the best finishes in the business, absolutely wild



I feel like PRS private stock would have something to say about that... though they typically are working with nicer woods to begin with.

EDIT: actually maybe I'll take that back. Been a while since I checked out the exhibitions, and so many are gross and ostentatious, but clearly have some amazing finish results. Gotta give props to ESP for trying out so many new techniques.


----------



## jephjacques

PRS does great stuff, but rarely do they make me go "holy shit how did they even DO that" the way some ESP finishes do.


----------



## yiti

garga said:


> Hi, it must be really exciting trying to spec one out - i kept changing the specs on mine until the last minute
> 
> im based in Singapore so i used my local dealer (davis guitar) who has tons of experience with customs as i got another one from them a few years back. If you are based in the US, theaxepalace or drumcityguitarland seem pretty well regarded too



Thanks Garga! yes, it is exciting trying to spec it out. decisions, decisions, decisions! I am in the US and trying to figure out which dealer to do this through. Does anybody in the US have recent experience with a US dealer and the ESP Japanese Custom shop? this will be a big purchase and I want it to go smoothly.


----------



## garga

Keeping this thread alive by showing a pic of the current esp custom i have


----------



## Adieu

garga said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just wanted to share that i have just got my CS order confirmed with the Japan CS!
> 
> Key specs:
> 
> Body shape: Offset soloist (similar to the chris broadrick soloist)
> 
> Top wood: See attached pic (was originally meant for Exhibition 2021 but my dealer managed to get it for my build)
> 
> Inlays: Custom Ankh inlays
> 
> Rest of the details can be found in the spec sheet. Now the wait begins!



Wow... This guy spells worse than the China knockoff artists who sell products with hangtags proclaiming QUANLITY


----------



## jaxadam

Ikke said:


> View attachment 83082



God almighty


----------



## Andromalia

Looks interesting. I'll maybe jump and do a proper Japan CS order when I'm done with moving, switching job and buying a new house, ie, next year.


----------



## spork141

Said this once before but feel it's worth repeating. You have the nicest guitar on the internet. You should already be designing your coffin to ensure a snug fit. 

And whoever suggested an EII run based on the design. I'm in




feraledge said:


> Photobucket kicked the bucket on my old photos. These are older photos, about due for some new ones. I had said before that I'd sell my house before I sold this guitar. Survived that field test. Divorce (hence not being online much) and a house on the market, but this guitar is still in my possession, as it will be until the day I die. Absolutely love it.
> Pictured with my 1997 USA Custom Horizon.
> View attachment 73707
> View attachment 73708


----------



## feraledge

spork141 said:


> Said this once before but feel it's worth repeating. You have the nicest guitar on the internet. You should already be designing your coffin to ensure a snug fit.
> 
> And whoever suggested an EII run based on the design. I'm in


Thank you!! I’m pleased with it constantly. And I was one to suggest an EII run. I want one I feel comfortable leaving the house with!


----------



## fortisursus

Hoping to soon join the ranks of those with ESP Custom Shop built guitars! In particular, I've got my eye on an Original Series Horizon-II. A lot of the ESP Original Series guitars seem to come with Seymour Duncan Custom Shop Pickups (Neck - 59/Jazz, Bridge - 59/JB). Does anyone have experience with these pickups and be able to chime in with their thoughts?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@fortisursus My original series Horizon-CTM came with that exact combo. It's nice enough for a variety of sounds but if you want higher gain shred or downtuned riffing I'd suggest something more tailored to what you like. I put a Lundgren M6 in mine and while I can't say my wallet likes the cost of Lundgren's stuff, my ears hear where the extra dollars went.


----------



## spudmunkey

I'm a sucker for when builders go above-and-beyond when it comes to hardware. Over the last couple days, I've been seeing a few pics of ESP guitars with some really neat-looking bridges and pickups rings, and was wondering if anybody had any insight into them. Are these bespoke ESP parts only available through their custom shop, are they an off-the-shelf product from a smaller hardware company, etc?













More, and un-cropped pics here:
https://www.instagram.com/p/CEyt1eniTJ4/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link









https://www.instagram.com/p/B7aBlfenvuu/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## technomancer

Pretty sure those pieces are custom made for those guitars.


----------



## spudmunkey

I think you're right, a little more digging, and these appear to be some sort of "2020 Exhibition Edition" builds. Would love to know, though, if the hardware is available anywhere besides attached to these guitars...


----------



## fortisursus

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @fortisursus My original series Horizon-CTM came with that exact combo. It's nice enough for a variety of sounds but if you want higher gain shred or downtuned riffing I'd suggest something more tailored to what you like. I put a Lundgren M6 in mine and while I can't say my wallet likes the cost of Lundgren's stuff, my ears hear where the extra dollars went.



Thanks for the insight. I was figuring that to be the case.

@spudmunkey Those Exhibition series are pretty nuts. That honeycomb pattern is so 3-dimensional. I can't help but wonder if they do that in-house or contract that work out to a local metalwork shop.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@spudmunkey You can straight up buy those hardware pieces from ESP directly as of this year, but they are _looney tunes_ levels of expensive.


----------



## Ikke

spudmunkey said:


> I'm a sucker for when builders go above-and-beyond when it comes to hardware. Over the last couple days, I've been seeing a few pics of ESP guitars with some really neat-looking bridges and pickups rings, and was wondering if anybody had any insight into them. Are these bespoke ESP parts only available through their custom shop, are they an off-the-shelf product from a smaller hardware company, etc?
> 
> 
> View attachment 84813
> 
> 
> View attachment 84814
> 
> 
> View attachment 84815
> 
> View attachment 84816
> 
> 
> More, and un-cropped pics here:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CEyt1eniTJ4/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84817
> 
> 
> View attachment 84818
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B7aBlfenvuu/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link





technomancer said:


> Pretty sure those pieces are custom made for those guitars.





spudmunkey said:


> I think you're right, a little more digging, and these appear to be some sort of "2020 Exhibition Edition" builds. Would love to know, though, if the hardware is available anywhere besides attached to these guitars...
> 
> 
> View attachment 84819
> 
> 
> View attachment 84820



They are, as of a couple of months ago, production products. However, they are very expensive.

https://espguitars.co.jp/parts/esp-custom-lab/esp-custom-lab-ultimate-series/


----------



## technomancer

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @spudmunkey You can straight up buy those hardware pieces from ESP directly as of this year, but they are _looney tunes_ levels of expensive.



Holy crap those are awesome, but not $900 for a bridge awesome


----------



## spudmunkey

technomancer said:


> Holy crap those are awesome, but not $900 for a bridge awesome


Um, yeah, on both counts. I imagine, then, that the custom-etched/finished ones are...at *least* $1,500.


----------



## Mathemagician

ESP can and will build literally anything they or a client wants. The exhibition builds are as the name implies explicitly to show off. 

Super surprised to see the hardware available but the price doesn’t shock me. It’s luxury pricing. 4-8 times the alternatives.


----------



## garga

actually if you spec out a build with your dealer and want those custom lab bridges/rings, there are not that expensive. I know because i just finalised a CS build 1 month ago. Initially i opted for a floyd bridge and no pickup rings. After i saw the release of the new hardware, i told my dealer i wanted the brass direction bridge and pickup rings installed and to my surprise the dealer absorbed the upcharge, which leads me to think they might not be that costly.

that being said, a lot of these special hardware are not compatible with your guitars routing. i was warned that once i chose to install this bridge, i will not be able to swap it out for another, so best to check if you plan to install it on an existing guitar

https://espguitars.co.jp/parts/3049/
https://espguitars.co.jp/parts/3368/


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Let's see if this one counts...


----------



## Crazy_Guitar




----------



## yan12

I just played this and it is awesome...one of the nicest guitars I've played and the sustain is incredible. Just not my cup of tea. Th


----------



## garga

Crazy_Guitar said:


> View attachment 84896
> 
> 
> View attachment 84898
> 
> 
> View attachment 84897


defintely does, how is it holding up over the years?


----------



## possumkiller

Crazy_Guitar said:


> View attachment 84896
> 
> 
> View attachment 84898
> 
> 
> View attachment 84897


Really sweet refin on a 207. Those are getting hard to find these days. I wish they would do a new version. I like the solid and metallic colors they came with. I'm so sick of veneers and tacky bursts.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

garga said:


> defintely does, how is it holding up over the years?


Well... so far, so good!
It's wonderful to play it live because of the Ferrari red color. It really "explodes" on stage!


----------



## Ikke

ESP Horizon-CTM in, what looks like, Black Fog popped up on Digimart for those interested.


----------



## Blytheryn

Ikke said:


> ESP Horizon-CTM in, what looks like, Black Fog popped up on Digimart for those interested.



@feraledge


----------



## Ikke

Ikke said:


> ESP Horizon-CTM in, what looks like, Black Fog popped up on Digimart for those interested.



Keep in mind, this is not an actual Black Fog Horizon as it’s an old model (old serial, different colour scheme, wrong pickups). 

But, it’s probably the closest you’re going to get until you find a real one.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Black Fog is such a tasty color scheme. I still want @feraledge's custom


----------



## feraledge

The sweetness of that one just reaffirms my choices. It’s easily one of my favorite finishes, which should be obvious, but seeing it gets me every time. 
Still hoping time will hold a limited EII run, it’s a pity to have the perfect guitar that shant leave the house when stages return.


----------



## Guitarholic

Haven’t posted in a long time. Just added these two to the collection.


----------



## Zhysick

Guitarholic said:


> Haven’t posted in a long time. Just added these two to the collection.



Can I hate you? but I don't want to hate you... 
You have two, send me one and I won't hate you.

So nice man. I've never been a fan of the inlays but the MX shape and the plate is always fantastic.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Guitarholic said:


> Haven’t posted in a long time. Just added these two to the collection.



big likes, much sexy


----------



## garga

Guitarholic said:


> Haven’t posted in a long time. Just added these two to the collection.


that is one of the nicest explorer styled guitars! why 2 of the same?


----------



## Blytheryn

Not sure if I’ve ever shared this, or if it even belongs in this thread, but if I ever get to order an ESP Custom this will be it. Single hum reverse dagger headstocked, blank ebony boarded.
https://imgshare.io/image/c47c00b6-0375-4ff5-a3d8-5802a2d1e43d.NAX8dc


The the finish is a little nutty. First layer would be holographic film, covered in cement grey crackle, which is then sprayed with holographic flakes.


----------



## Guitarholic

garga said:


> that is one of the nicest explorer styled guitars! why 2 of the same?



The JH-2 is quite rare and very hard to find, I’m a collector. One of them is dead mint and will forever be a case queen. The other one I can play on


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> Not sure if I’ve ever shared this, or if it even belongs in this thread, but if I ever get to order an ESP Custom this will be it. Single hum reverse dagger headstocked, blank ebony boarded.
> https://imgshare.io/image/c47c00b6-0375-4ff5-a3d8-5802a2d1e43d.NAX8dc
> 
> 
> The the finish is a little nutty. First layer would be holographic film, covered in cement grey crackle, which is then sprayed with holographic flakes.


The finish is called “all of the above.”


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> The finish is called “all of the above.”



ESP: What finish would you like on your guitar?
Me: Yes.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Guitarholic said:


> Haven’t posted in a long time. Just added these two to the collection.



Woot de fook mang! Two? That's awesome. How'd you acquire them?


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> ESP: What finish would you like on your guitar?
> Me: Yes.


ESP Japan: that’s all?


----------



## Zhysick

feraledge said:


> ESP Japan: that’s all?



Random japanese guitarist: That guitar would look cooler if you put some shiba inu paws as inlays on chamaleon blue-green sparkle...


----------



## Blytheryn

Zhysick said:


> Random japanese guitarist: That guitar would look cooler if you put some shiba inu paws as inlays on chamaleon blue-green sparkle...



Damn you it took literally all the restraint I had to not want the damn thing covered in buxom anime schoolgirls.


----------



## Zhysick

Blytheryn said:


> Damn you it took literally all the restraint I had to not want the damn thing covered in buxom anime schoolgirls.



Do it dude! You have all my support! Get your dream guitar done!!


----------



## Adieu

Blytheryn said:


> Damn you it took literally all the restraint I had to not want the damn thing covered in buxom anime schoolgirls.



You really should grow up

Make the mature choice: use buxom anime MOMS


----------



## Ikke

New ESP Snapper-CTM's in Flame Maple


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

If they take that aesthetic to the recent 7 string Snappers too..._dayum_


----------



## bassplayer8

Adieu said:


> You really should grow up
> 
> Make the mature choice: use buxom anime MOMS
> 
> View attachment 85252



Ara Ara themed SV when???? ESP you cowards, you won't make it.


----------



## Ikke

Happy Friday/Saturday, y'all.

ESP Horizon-II in Electric Blue popped up on Yahoo Aucs.

*Quick notes*: According to my references and knowledge, ESP did not make Horizon-II's in Electric Blue (there were Horizons in Electric Blue though; see below). The only solid colour I've seen in production is black. Also, there is no serial number. *So, this is likely an old custom order*. However, it is also possible that it's a refinish.

For your reference, I included a picture of the production (end) Horizon-I in Electric Blue.

Price is trending pretty low and, this is likely the only time you'll find one of these. So, you might want to snatch it up...


----------



## narad

Ikke said:


> Happy Friday/Saturday, y'all.
> 
> ESP Horizon-II in Electric Blue popped up on Yahoo Aucs.
> 
> *Quick notes*: According to my references and knowledge, ESP did not make Horizon-II's in Electric Blue (there were Horizons in Electric Blue though; see below). The only solid colour I've seen in production is black. Also, there is no serial number. *So, this is likely an old custom order*. However, it is also possible that it's a refinish.
> 
> For your reference, I included a picture of the production (end) Horizon-I in Electric Blue.
> 
> Price is trending pretty low and, this is likely the only time you'll find one of these. So, you might want to snatch it up...



Damn, I want that case. At that price I'd be fine with just tossing the guitar! But I see there's already at least one rebidding service registered with it, so probably it'll pick up at the end.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

That's a nice example, I really dig the color. @narad is on point, too - an ESP-branded flight case for a Horizon isn't common at all. I'd love to get a few of the Japan custom cases for my Horizons/Snappers.


----------



## mehegama

Ikke said:


> Happy Friday/Saturday, y'all.
> 
> ESP Horizon-II in Electric Blue popped up on Yahoo Aucs.
> 
> *Quick notes*: According to my references and knowledge, ESP did not make Horizon-II's in Electric Blue (there were Horizons in Electric Blue though; see below). The only solid colour I've seen in production is black. Also, there is no serial number. *So, this is likely an old custom order*. However, it is also possible that it's a refinish.
> 
> For your reference, I included a picture of the production (end) Horizon-I in Electric Blue.
> 
> Price is trending pretty low and, this is likely the only time you'll find one of these. So, you might want to snatch it up...



Seems it has a nasty neck crack repair.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@mehegama This image you mean?






It's not pretty but if it floats near its current price (unlikely, I know), it's not the end of the world, IMO. Wouldn't go swinging it around and whatnot, myself.


----------



## possumkiller

Ikke said:


> Happy Friday/Saturday, y'all.
> 
> ESP Horizon-II in Electric Blue popped up on Yahoo Aucs.
> 
> *Quick notes*: According to my references and knowledge, ESP did not make Horizon-II's in Electric Blue (there were Horizons in Electric Blue though; see below). The only solid colour I've seen in production is black. Also, there is no serial number. *So, this is likely an old custom order*. However, it is also possible that it's a refinish.
> 
> For your reference, I included a picture of the production (end) Horizon-I in Electric Blue.
> 
> Price is trending pretty low and, this is likely the only time you'll find one of these. So, you might want to snatch it up...


Fuck! Electric blue looks fucking awesome with black hardware! My cousin got an electric blue LTD H100 in the year 2000 with chrome hardware. I didn't think black hardware would go with that color but fucking hell it looks good af!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Ikke said:


> Happy Friday/Saturday, y'all.
> 
> ESP Horizon-II in Electric Blue popped up on Yahoo Aucs.
> 
> *Quick notes*: According to my references and knowledge, ESP did not make Horizon-II's in Electric Blue (there were Horizons in Electric Blue though; see below). The only solid colour I've seen in production is black. Also, there is no serial number. *So, this is likely an old custom order*. However, it is also possible that it's a refinish.
> 
> For your reference, I included a picture of the production (end) Horizon-I in Electric Blue.
> 
> Price is trending pretty low and, this is likely the only time you'll find one of these. So, you might want to snatch it up...


What a beauty.


----------



## Ikke

ESP M-II 45th Anniversary in Bondi Blue (top) and Hydrangea Pink (bottom). 

Love board binding and fingerboard. There are 30 of 'em with some variety in the tops. I'm obviously not going to post all 30, but my favorite top from the batch is the last picture.

*BODY* (Top)Spalted Maple w/Natural Binding, (Back)Honduras Mahogany
(Total Thickness 45mm)
*NECK* Honduras Mahogany
*HEAD ANGLE* 14 Degrees
*GRIP SHAPE* Thin U
*FINGERBOARD* Macassar Ebony w/Flamed Maple Binding
*RADIUS* 305R
*SCALE* 648mm
*NUT* Carbon(42mm)
*INLAY* (Top)None, (Side)Luminlay SGM-23L
*FRET* *JESCAR FW57110-EVO*, 24 Frets
*CONSTRUCTION* Set-Thru
*TUNER* GOTOH SGS510Z-A07 MG-T
*BRIDGE* HIPSHOT 6-Strings FIXED .125 w/String-thru-body
*PICKUPS* (Neck)Bare Knuckle NAILBOMB Alnico 5
(Bridge)Bare Knuckle NAILBOMB Ceramic
*PARTS COLOR* Black
*CONTROLS* Master Volume, Master Tone(w/Coil Split SW), 3-WAY Lever PU Selector
*COLOR* Bondi Blue


























My favorite top of the 30 (20 / E3990202)


----------



## Steinmetzify

I want that in a Viper.


----------



## narad

Ikke said:


> ESP M-II 45th Anniversary in Bondi Blue (top) and Hydrangea Pink (bottom).
> 
> Love board binding and fingerboard. There are 30 of 'em with some variety in the tops. I'm obviously not going to post all 30, but my favorite top from the batch is the last picture.
> 
> *BODY* (Top)Spalted Maple w/Natural Binding, (Back)Honduras Mahogany
> (Total Thickness 45mm)
> *NECK* Honduras Mahogany
> *HEAD ANGLE* 14 Degrees
> *GRIP SHAPE* Thin U
> *FINGERBOARD* Macassar Ebony w/Flamed Maple Binding
> *RADIUS* 305R
> *SCALE* 648mm
> *NUT* Carbon(42mm)
> *INLAY* (Top)None, (Side)Luminlay SGM-23L
> *FRET* *JESCAR FW57110-EVO*, 24 Frets
> *CONSTRUCTION* Set-Thru
> *TUNER* GOTOH SGS510Z-A07 MG-T
> *BRIDGE* HIPSHOT 6-Strings FIXED .125 w/String-thru-body
> *PICKUPS* (Neck)Bare Knuckle NAILBOMB Alnico 5
> (Bridge)Bare Knuckle NAILBOMB Ceramic
> *PARTS COLOR* Black
> *CONTROLS* Master Volume, Master Tone(w/Coil Split SW), 3-WAY Lever PU Selector
> *COLOR* Bondi Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite top of the 30 (20 / E3990202)



I look it at these and think, damn, must everything suck in 2020??


----------



## garga

Ikke said:


> ESP M-II 45th Anniversary in Bondi Blue (top) and Hydrangea Pink (bottom).
> 
> Love board binding and fingerboard. There are 30 of 'em with some variety in the tops. I'm obviously not going to post all 30, but my favorite top from the batch is the last picture.



I was interested in getting one but when i heard what the process would be like from my local shop, i couldnt justify the risk. For an ESP dealer outside of Japan, they will have to make a bid to secure one of these guitars by way of a raffle (they will not have any choice on design or colours). After i saw the whole page of finished designs, i was really thankful i did not take the plunge. There was only 1 single model i would be willing to spend that kind of money on. [21 / E4990202] The rest (to me), look like quite horrible. Not surprisingly, i wasnt able to find that said piece being listed on digimart. Probably snatched up a long time ago


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Looks like DCGL has one coming in for $6999

https://www.facebook.com/drum.cityguitarland/posts/1266443280374491


----------



## Ikke

ESP SPOT Throbber

ESP made this specifically for me.


----------



## Khan Baal

Hi guys. I recently purchased this awesome ESP guitar and would like to get some information about it since I've been unable to find anything online. I have contacted ESP about it and all they can confirm is that it's a CS made in Japan in 1995 but they don't keep records of this era and are not able to provide any more information. 

The things I do know: I have never seen a headstock like this in any other ESP guitar before; the specs seem to be very similar to George Lynch signature models (no back cover plate, circular pot cavity, single volume pot with push pull for pickup change, custom shop Seymour Duncan pickups); also the guitar looks, plays and sounds amazing.

The things I don't know: everything else. So any help would be totally appreciated, thank you very much in advance.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Your best bet is posting on the official ESP forums as they have people there that can get you a lot of specifics.


----------



## Millul

Can't say much, other that I've seen the sales ad for this - congrats on the purchase! How does it play/sound?


----------



## Khan Baal

Despite the looks, the guitar is more old school than it seems, which means no super low action and a thicker neck than expected (it actually feels way more similar to my R8 Gibson Les Paul than my other ESPs) but as far as I know, these were usual specs for Lynch signature models because that's how the man likes his guitars. Anyways, it plays like butter and sounds just like expected: a 80s-90s hard rock / metal machine.

By the way, thanks a lot for the input, guys.


----------



## narad

Khan Baal said:


> Hi guys. I recently purchased this awesome ESP guitar and would like to get some information about it since I've been unable to find anything online. I have contacted ESP about it and all they can confirm is that it's a CS made in Japan in 1995 but they don't keep records of this era and are not able to provide any more information.
> 
> The things I do know: I have never seen a headstock like this in any other ESP guitar before; the specs seem to be very similar to George Lynch signature models (no back cover plate, circular pot cavity, single volume pot with push pull for pickup change, custom shop Seymour Duncan pickups); also the guitar looks, plays and sounds amazing.
> 
> The things I don't know: everything else. So any help would be totally appreciated, thank you very much in advance.
> 
> View attachment 89034
> View attachment 89035
> View attachment 89036



That's crazy, I actually dig the headstock. Maybe not so much on such a curvy body but I think it's worth then revisiting for the angular models.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I've seen that headstock on old Tech / Craft House builds before. The TH and CH guys do the really wild, "draw it on paper and we'll make it" sort of stuff and have been doing so for a long time. Specs or info wise though short of taking it to those guys yourself there's no real way to know.


----------



## ClownShoes

I was considering buying that at one point haha.

I swear I've seen a similar custom ESP headstock like that back in the day.


----------



## Samark

vertigo08 said:


> I was considering buying that at one point haha.
> 
> I swear I've seen a similar custom ESP headstock like that back in the day.



Same. Can't seem to locate it but did come across this copy of the ESP one I was thinking of


----------



## zimbloth

Some fun customs I designed recently for my shop (all sold already), plus a couple Original Series Snapper-7s. The top right one is a 2021 model available in the US.


----------



## Spicypickles

Of course it is, the one without the Floyd


----------



## zimbloth

Spicypickles said:


> Of course it is, the one without the Floyd



We can literally get any model thats offered in Japan imported here, and do. They just choose a select few to be in the US catalog officially.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

zimbloth said:


> We can literally get any model thats offered in Japan imported here, and do. They just choose a select few to be in the US catalog officially.



Nick,

Does this mean we can get some of those gotoh trem green/pink E-iis/ sparkle horizon 6 eii's through you as well?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

zimbloth said:


> We can literally get any model thats offered in Japan imported here, and do. They just choose a select few to be in the US catalog officially.



MX-250?


----------



## park0496

You know the answer to that one...


----------



## park0496

And since we’re on that topic - here’s my latest custom


----------



## feraledge

When I click on this thread and it goes to page one I always get a GAS hard on about my own custom in the first post. Lol.
Since it’s going on five years that I’ve had it and this thread is to drool over customs and entice more, it’s relevant to say I absolutely love it and play it every day. No guitar I’ve ever played compares.


----------



## Church2224

zimbloth said:


> We can literally get any model thats offered in Japan imported here, and do. They just choose a select few to be in the US catalog officially.



Do they still make the M-II CTM over there?


----------



## danbox

zimbloth said:


> Some fun customs I designed recently for my shop (all sold already), plus a couple Original Series Snapper-7s. The top right one is a 2021 model available in the US.
> 
> View attachment 89107



soooooo how does one get a guitar like the right most one?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

park0496 said:


> And since we’re on that topic - here’s my latest custom
> 
> View attachment 89128


I hate you so much.


----------



## Mboogie7

park0496 said:


> And since we’re on that topic - here’s my latest custom
> 
> View attachment 89128



To me, this is the “icon” guitar. Whenever I see an Mx, I just think Hetfield with that angry fucking snarl on his face yet in such tight command of his playing and just melting faces.


----------



## Spicypickles

zimbloth said:


> We can literally get any model thats offered in Japan imported here, and do. They just choose a select few to be in the US catalog officially.


I really didn’t mean anything by it other than a hard penis over a couple models, but if you’re gonna push (and hit my dm’s) but I’d love another 7 string snapper in Floyd and for sure would love a MX-250 variant if that would be at all possible.


----------



## electriceye

Samark said:


> Same. Can't seem to locate it but did come across this copy of the ESP one I was thinking of
> View attachment 89063



I love that headstock idea.


----------



## electriceye

zimbloth said:


> Some fun customs I designed recently for my shop (all sold already), plus a couple Original Series Snapper-7s. The top right one is a 2021 model available in the US.
> 
> View attachment 89107



The original Snappers that they made in trans orange and trans red were perfect. Never saw them anywhere but on Ebay, though.


----------



## Masoo2

Didn't see an ESP General thread and this wasn't really relevant to their 2021 lineup so I thought best to ask it here:

My memory is a bit off, but what were the deal with those limited run Scandinavian Horizons?

Weren't they a store-ordered or regional custom run? 

Was watching a vlog from the Alexi 100 Guitars From Hel event and saw a Horizon that looked similar to what I remember of the Scandinavian run

Tried to use some Google-fu to find it but didn't stumble upon anything

Swear they came in matte black/white and had the Seymour Duncan Black Winters before they were released to the worldwide public


----------



## feraledge

Masoo2 said:


> Didn't see an ESP General thread and this wasn't really relevant to their 2021 lineup so I thought best to ask it here:
> 
> My memory is a bit off, but what were the deal with those limited run Scandinavian Horizons?
> 
> Weren't they a store-ordered or regional custom run?
> 
> Was watching a vlog from the Alexi 100 Guitars From Hel event and saw a Horizon that looked similar to what I remember of the Scandinavian run
> 
> Tried to use some Google-fu to find it but didn't stumble upon anything
> 
> Swear they came in matte black/white and had the Seymour Duncan Black Winters before they were released to the worldwide public


You are correct and @Blytheryn had the one I’d imagine you were referring to. The BW was after market though. He could answer more but I think they were alder too IIRC.
They were a regional run of production Standards. Not custom.


----------



## Blytheryn

Masoo2 said:


> Didn't see an ESP General thread and this wasn't really relevant to their 2021 lineup so I thought best to ask it here:
> 
> My memory is a bit off, but what were the deal with those limited run Scandinavian Horizons?
> 
> Weren't they a store-ordered or regional custom run?
> 
> Was watching a vlog from the Alexi 100 Guitars From Hel event and saw a Horizon that looked similar to what I remember of the Scandinavian run
> 
> Tried to use some Google-fu to find it but didn't stumble upon anything
> 
> Swear they came in matte black/white and had the Seymour Duncan Black Winters before they were released to the worldwide public



https://ibb.co/t3ZCb2C
Not only did I have it, I’m that dude in the picture. The Black Winters I dropped in afterwards.


----------



## landmvrks

park0496 said:


> And since we’re on that topic - here’s my latest custom
> 
> View attachment 89128


Oof, this is hot.


----------



## feraledge

Yo, DEAL ALERT: NOS Black fog custom Horizon at DCGL for $4000!!!
Just for reference, new ESP Horizon CTMs are going for $6,600. SOMEONE BUY THIS AND POST PICS HERE.


----------



## narad

feraledge said:


> View attachment 92226
> View attachment 92227
> Yo, DEAL ALERT: NOS Black fog custom Horizon at DCGL for $4000!!!
> Just for reference, new ESP Horizon CTMs are going for $6,600. SOMEONE BUY THIS AND POST PICS HERE.



Eh, after seeing yours I can't look at this one without thinking how much it needs a maple board.

But ya, not a smart guy who would spend $6,600 on a horizon... I think not many are "going" for that price.


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> Eh, after seeing yours I can't look at this one without thinking how much it needs a maple board.
> 
> But ya, not a smart guy who would spend $6,600 on a horizon... I think not many are "going" for that price.


This one was the inspiration for mine. But I obviously agree that the maple board is perfection. 
I mean, take listed prices as a starting point and even if many aren’t going for $6.6k, they’re probably not going for $4k. 
My custom was $5300, which was only $300 over this at the time. Granted always a little budge in price on an already built guitar, but, again, $4k on this is an incredible deal. If you were to get it for less, even better. 
I do recall someone here looking for this one before, but can’t remember who. Maybe @Ikke does?


----------



## Bassnguitar

Who are the best USA dealers if i wanna order an MIJ custom?


----------



## Geisterfaust

Just received this M-I USA Custom. Over the moon with it at the moment. Ticked all the boxes for how I would have spec’ed it—minus the gloss neck (though I enjoy it now). Pleasantly surprised at the thickness of the top. The attention to detail—particularly the fretwork—is impressive.


----------



## Dooky

^ That is an exceptional cool guitar! Love those specs.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Is that a Gunther


----------



## Geisterfaust

Dooky said:


> ^ That is an exceptional cool guitar! Love those specs.



Really like the specs. It’s a little weighty which I actually like. Can’t say enough about the QC. 



soul_lip_mike said:


> Is that a Gunther



I’m going to plead ignorance on that one. Is that an era of ESP.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Geisterfaust said:


> Really like the specs. It’s a little weighty which I actually like. Can’t say enough about the QC.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m going to plead ignorance on that one. Is that an era of ESP.



Haha it was tongue in cheek if you were gunter. There is a dude on instagram who is also constantly posting higher-end guitars on the facebook groups for sale and I thought your amp room looked somewhat similar to a video he posted a long time ago but looking at it now its not as close as I remembered. I'll be seeing myself out....


----------



## neurosis

Geisterfaust said:


> Just received this M-I USA Custom. Over the moon with it at the moment. Ticked all the boxes for how I would have spec’ed it—minus the gloss neck (though I enjoy it now). Pleasantly surprised at the thickness of the top. The attention to detail—particularly the fretwork—is impressive.
> 
> View attachment 107928
> 
> View attachment 107929
> 
> View attachment 107930


ok you win.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Geisterfaust said:


> Just received this M-I USA Custom. Over the moon with it at the moment. Ticked all the boxes for how I would have spec’ed it—minus the gloss neck (though I enjoy it now). Pleasantly surprised at the thickness of the top. The attention to detail—particularly the fretwork—is impressive.
> 
> View attachment 107928
> 
> View attachment 107929
> 
> View attachment 107930


yeah, nice esp, but lemme see more of that duvell...


----------



## Geisterfaust

TheInvisibleHand said:


> yeah, nice esp, but lemme see more of that duvell...


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Geisterfaust said:


> View attachment 108006
> View attachment 108007



Not trying to highjack this thread with Mayo content, but that antique black is my fav finish on the duvell. That exact guitar is one of my bucket list guitars.


----------



## Geisterfaust

Definitely. With the TEW ash body. Very lively.

That guitar and this ESP (and a few others) rule out any excuses I may have to suck.


----------



## RG503

esp is for little kids who like to PRETEND they are in metallica lol


----------



## narad

RG503 said:


> esp is for little kids who like to PRETEND they are in metallica lol



Nah, that's GrassRoots. Little kids can't afford ESP.


----------



## Metropolis

RG503 said:


> esp is for little kids who like to PRETEND they are in metallica lol


Every Ibanez player thinking they're Steve Vai or something...


----------



## ThomasUV777

RG503 said:


> esp is for little kids who like to PRETEND they are in metallica lol



Are these kind of sad replies part of your personal growth?


----------



## Blytheryn

RG503 said:


> esp is for little kids who like to PRETEND they are in metallica lol


You’re an adult, right?


----------



## GTR0B

If anyone on here owns this, message me if you want to sell? Thanks


----------



## GTR0B

This might be a fitting place to ask, without having to email them directly and get no response.....

Does anyone know if ESP USA would deviate from their basic build sheet AT ALL?

I know it's specifically done this way for whatever reasons they have but I'd thought I'd ask anyway 

Would love an inlay free maple board on an M-I or M-II NT with maybe an evertune and a neck single coil but that's just dreaming, that's how I intended my Kiso to be built but bottled it when I was given the 7-8k GBP quote......


----------



## narad

ESPlayer said:


> This might be a fitting place to ask, without having to email them directly and get no response.....
> 
> Does anyone know if ESP USA would deviate from their basic build sheet AT ALL?
> 
> I know it's specifically done this way for whatever reasons they have but I'd thought I'd ask anyway
> 
> Would love an inlay free maple board on an M-I or M-II NT with maybe an evertune and a neck single coil but that's just dreaming, that's how I intended my Kiso to be built but bottled it when I was given the 7-8k GBP quote......



I can't help you with the first part, but where'd you get your Japan CS quote from? What were your specs? That's super high by almost any measure. You'd have to have something really ludicrously crazy, but maybe it's VAT or just generally some UK dealer giving you a hard time. You could try ordering via another country as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ESPlayer said:


> This might be a fitting place to ask, without having to email them directly and get no response.....
> 
> Does anyone know if ESP USA would deviate from their basic build sheet AT ALL?
> 
> I know it's specifically done this way for whatever reasons they have but I'd thought I'd ask anyway
> 
> Would love an inlay free maple board on an M-I or M-II NT with maybe an evertune and a neck single coil but that's just dreaming, that's how I intended my Kiso to be built but bottled it when I was given the 7-8k GBP quote......



The only thing they'll deviate on is finish, and that's up to how busy their painter is. 

Different bridges and pickup layouts are specifically off the menu, at least when I asked last August. 

YMMV


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESPlayer said:


> If anyone on here owns this, message me if you want to sell? Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 108158


Denim flame is always a winner.


----------



## ClownShoes

ESPlayer said:


> that's how I intended my Kiso to be built but bottled it when I was given the 7-8k GBP quote......


Ridiculous.

Do you know anyone in Japan who can order for you? Helps to cut out customs too when they declare it as a gift.


----------



## GTR0B

MaxOfMetal said:


> The only thing they'll deviate on is finish, and that's up to how busy their painter is.
> 
> Different bridges and pickup layouts are specifically off the menu, at least when I asked last August.
> 
> YMMV


Dammit, cheers dude. Looks like Kiso is the only way forward. Time to sell a few organs.


vertigo08 said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> Do you know anyone in Japan who can order for you? Helps to cut out customs too when they declare it as a gift.


I wish I did bud, I'll shop around. Only tried one place so far


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

ESPlayer said:


> Dammit, cheers dude. Looks like Kiso is the only way forward. Time to sell a few organs.
> 
> I wish I did bud, I'll shop around. Only tried one place so far


I don’t think the shop matters that much. My understanding is that anything branded ESP is going to have very consistent high quality. I only own one Horizon (Kiso), and it is about as good as they get. I just bought an MII (also Kiso) on the way too.


----------



## GTR0B

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I don’t think the shop matters that much. My understanding is that anything branded ESP is going to have very consistent high quality. I only own one Horizon (Kiso), and it is about as good as they get. I just bought an MII (also Kiso) on the way too.


Oh dude I have no doubt about quality it was more price as the USA M-II NT is pretty much what I want minus a few changes which the USA shop don't offer. 

That came to around £4k GBP, same guitar but with the changes I want is £6.5k + from either of the Japanese shops.


----------



## narad

ESPlayer said:


> Oh dude I have no doubt about quality it was more price as the USA M-II NT is pretty much what I want minus a few changes which the USA shop don't offer.
> 
> That came to around £4k GBP, same guitar but with the changes I want is £6.5k + from either of the Japanese shops.



Either of the Japanese shops?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

ESPlayer said:


> This might be a fitting place to ask, without having to email them directly and get no response.....
> 
> Does anyone know if ESP USA would deviate from their basic build sheet AT ALL?
> 
> I know it's specifically done this way for whatever reasons they have but I'd thought I'd ask anyway
> 
> Would love an inlay free maple board on an M-I or M-II NT with maybe an evertune and a neck single coil but that's just dreaming, that's how I intended my Kiso to be built but bottled it when I was given the 7-8k GBP quote......



ESP USA is extremely rigid on everything since it's not custom its just pick off the set menu. I asked if I could get the pointy headstock on my USA M7 since the round reverse strat one is ugly since you can get it on the M7 baritone and was told no. I guess it makes sense if they are mass producing baritone scale 7 necks with pointy headstock they aren't going to change the shorter scale ones just for me.


----------



## secretpizza

After many years of admiration, finally picked up a Kiso shop Horizon-II CTM; it’s a real beauty and a joy to play. Bought it from a seller in Japan who was a bit of a pain to deal with, but not too bad overall. Pickups are a TB4 and AH1 neck (I think?). Really superlative build quality; nice and solid, thick chunk of maple on the top, and the fretwork is pretty damn near flawless. The neck profile was a pleasant surprise too - much more of a Fender “C” than the thin U I was expecting. Really comfortable to play.

My only criticism is that the middle pickup selection doesn’t give you that middle position chime; it’s really out of phase and quacky, reminds me of guitars with a phase toggle. It’s even more pronounced with the coil split engaged, so I gotta get that fixed. The wiring is immaculate and looks original so maybe that’s a purposeful choice? Either way, a minor complaint on an otherwise pretty flawless guitar.


----------



## GTR0B

narad said:


> Either of the Japanese shops?


Ignore me, having a moment.


----------



## Blytheryn

I guess I can finally consider myself a member of the club!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Blytheryn said:


> I guess I can finally consider myself a member of the club!



Oof. That thing looks fucking dangerous.


----------



## Blytheryn

MaxOfMetal said:


> Oof. That thing looks fucking dangerous.


It’s one of the most explicitly aggro guitars I’ve ever seen from ESP. It’s got a 20db gain boost so I can boost my already active EMG’s to the moon. I guess it’s good if I have to plug into a Fender Twin.


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


> I guess I can finally consider myself a member of the club!


That’s awesome. Can’t be many of those around.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> That’s awesome. Can’t be many of those around.


I can’t tell how many were made, but I’ve heard between 50-300. But feels much, much closer to 50. I can’t see ESP CS pumping out 300 CS KKV’s in a few years.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Blytheryn said:


> I guess I can finally consider myself a member of the club!



It was a pleasure doing business with you and I am glad you are satisfied with the guitar!


----------



## Blytheryn

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> It was a pleasure doing business with you and I am glad you are satisfied with the guitar!


Absolutely! Thank you!


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@Blytheryn they say lighting strikes twice ^^^


----------



## Blytheryn

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @Blytheryn they say lighting strikes twice ^^^


I have a sneaking suspicion that’s going to absolutely out of my price range


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@Blytheryn Well with _that _attitude...


----------



## BaliGod




----------



## John

Belated submission that belongs here, but I recently (and finally) acquired an older "USA Custom" Eclipse made during the late 90's. I missed the boat on one of these awhile back when I first learned of their existence, but it's better late than never to get a guitar that's been on my bucket list of sorts of specific instruments I always wanted.
Currently going back and forth between a BKP Holydiver set and a Warpig set. Both have complemented this guitar quite well in their own ways.


----------



## narad

A long time coming...


----------



## BaliGod

narad said:


> A long time coming...



How do you like it? How does the width feel? Is it 43 nut and 45 neck width? I am waiting on one. Should be getting next one on HiendGuitars rotation here soon, but tempted by a Kamikaze 1 Star right now instead.


----------



## narad

DougESP said:


> How do you like it? How does the width feel? Is it 43 nut and 45 neck width? I am waiting on one. Should be getting next one on HiendGuitars rotation here soon, but tempted by a Kamikaze 1 Star right now instead.



I like it a lot. The kami bodies are really "biggish", it's very thick, very wide, very heavy, but I like when there's more body to rest your arm on. In that sense it's just the same as the other kamis I've played. This one's a bit special in that it's super old, possibly a prototype, I'm going to have to start trying to get a rough date from parts (assuming they're not replaced). Sounds a bit better than the ones I've tried in shops and the neck doesn't feel as big, so I'm guessing 43mm, but haven't done any measurements. That said, I still don't like the neck as much as my horizons / there's something about the width or shape that is nudging me more toward thumb-over posture. So not perfect for me but damn good.

I guess they all sound pretty cutting, but this one has a bit of a sweeter sound than the newer ones. That said, the newer ones have a better neck tone, maybe a hotter pickup. This one is basically useless for me.


----------



## BaliGod

narad said:


> I like it a lot. The kami bodies are really "biggish", it's very thick, very wide, very heavy, but I like when there's more body to rest your arm on. In that sense it's just the same as the other kamis I've played. This one's a bit special in that it's super old, possibly a prototype, I'm going to have to start trying to get a rough date from parts (assuming they're not replaced). Sounds a bit better than the ones I've tried in shops and the neck doesn't feel as big, so I'm guessing 43mm, but haven't done any measurements. That said, I still don't like the neck as much as my horizons / there's something about the width or shape that is nudging me more toward thumb-over posture. So not perfect for me but damn good.
> 
> I guess they all sound pretty cutting, but this one has a bit of a sweeter sound than the newer ones. That said, the newer ones have a better neck tone, maybe a hotter pickup. This one is basically useless for me.



What is the radius on yours? The new ones show 305 ESP and 350 LTD. Are the older ones are 350 or 405?

I heard the Kamikaze Stars with a 45 inch neck and 405 mm radius feels very wide, but people seem to really like their Kamikaze Strats. The Horizon does have a sweet neck. I think I like my Alexi the best and my Kiso Truckster neck 2nd best. They all look the same spec wise (thin U, 305, 42 mm nut), but in my head I feel differences. The Hanneman definitely feels very different (flatter and narrower fretboard). I am hoping Kamikaze with a little more width might be my sweet spot.


----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> A long time coming...


Reverse hockey stick is WIN!!! Nice score!!


----------



## Blytheryn

DougESP said:


> What is the radius on yours? The new ones show 305 ESP and 350 LTD. Are the older ones are 350 or 405?
> 
> I heard the Kamikaze Stars with a 45 inch neck and 405 mm radius feels very wide, but people seem to really like their Kamikaze Strats. The Horizon does have a sweet neck. I think I like my Alexi the best and my Kiso Truckster neck 2nd best. They all look the same spec wise (thin U, 305, 42 mm nut), but in my head I feel differences. The Hanneman definitely feels very different (flatter and narrower fretboard). I am hoping Kamikaze with a little more width might be my sweet spot.


Doesn’t that Kami Star have the Japanese characters in like Mother of Pearl as opposed to regular paint? That thing is sweet.


----------



## narad

DougESP said:


> What is the radius on yours? The new ones show 305 ESP and 350 LTD. Are the older ones are 350 or 405?
> 
> I heard the Kamikaze Stars with a 45 inch neck and 405 mm radius feels very wide, but people seem to really like their Kamikaze Strats. The Horizon does have a sweet neck. I think I like my Alexi the best and my Kiso Truckster neck 2nd best. They all look the same spec wise (thin U, 305, 42 mm nut), but in my head I feel differences. The Hanneman definitely feels very different (flatter and narrower fretboard). I am hoping Kamikaze with a little more width might be my sweet spot.



Not really sure, won't be able to get my contour gauges in there until the next string change. I think I understand the neck stuff now - the neck probably is 45mm, but the nut is 43. There's some margin on the sides.

Regarding thin U, yea, it's not super consistent across time/shop.. All the 87-92 or so lawsuit headstock horizons have a noticeably thinner neck than any of the 2008+ Kiso horizons I've had. I had a thread here at one point comparing the two with photos.



Blytheryn said:


> Doesn’t that Kami Star have the Japanese characters in like Mother of Pearl as opposed to regular paint? That thing is sweet.



I'm not sure about all, but some do. It looks awesome in person (despite being a lame concept)


----------



## BaliGod

Blytheryn said:


> Doesn’t that Kami Star have the Japanese characters in like Mother of Pearl as opposed to regular paint? That thing is sweet.



Yes it does. There is one on Reverb. He wanted $6,000 USD 2 months ago and refused to sell it to me for $5,300 back then so I bought something else then. He now has it at $5,500 USD. I am torn between that and a new Strat Kamikaze 1 with no chance to audition either right now. I definitely want one or the other.

I have heard some (2 or 3) say the 45 mm width and flat radius on the Stars feels weird, but I always hear the neck 43 mm with the nut (with the 45 mm neck) on the Kamikaze Strat plays awesome. Could have just been a couple of picky bastards reporting that about the Star.

I am open to purchase an old Kamikaze as well, but I just don't have to pay import fees and customs on the new one if I purchase it from HiendGuitars here in Indo.


----------



## narad

DougESP said:


> Yes it does. There is one on Reverb. He wanted $6,000 USD 2 months ago and refused to sell it to me for $5,300 back then so I bought something else then. He now has it at $5,500 USD. I am torn between that and a new Strat Kamikaze 1 with no chance to audition either right now. I have heard some say the 45 mm width and flat radius on the Stars feels weird, but I always hear the neck 43 mm nut on the Kamikaze Strat plays awesome.
> 
> View attachment 110802
> 
> View attachment 110803



You should just order from craft house or something. With the exchange rate it'd be like $1.5-2.5k cheaper.


----------



## BaliGod

narad said:


> Not really sure, won't be able to get my contour gauges in there until the next string change. I think I understand the neck stuff now - the neck probably is 45mm, but the nut is 43. There's some margin on the sides.
> 
> Regarding thin U, yea, it's not super consistent across time/shop.. All the 87-92 or so lawsuit headstock horizons have a noticeably thinner neck than any of the 2008+ Kiso horizons I've had. I had a thread here at one point comparing the two with photos.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about all, but some do. It looks awesome in person (despite being a lame concept)



Margin would be super cool. I tend to slip off around 12 with vibrato, especially with all mine being down tuned 1/2 to 1 1/2.


----------



## BaliGod

narad said:


> You should just order from craft house or something. With the exchange rate it'd be like $1.5-2.5k cheaper.



How long would an order take?

I get hit with customs and import fees of about 10 to 25%. So inconsistent though.


----------



## narad

DougESP said:


> How long would an order take?
> 
> I get hit with customs and import fees of about 10 to 25%. So inconsistent though.



Not sure, but saving that much is worth the wait IMO. And wouldn't you pay the customs and import for the Reverb guy as well?


----------



## Blytheryn

DougESP said:


> Yes it does. There is one on Reverb. He wanted $6,000 USD 2 months ago and refused to sell it to me for $5,300 back then so I bought something else then. He now has it at $5,500 USD. I am torn between that and a new Strat Kamikaze 1 with no chance to audition either right now. I definitely want one or the other.
> 
> I have heard some (2 or 3) say the 45 mm width and flat radius on the Stars feels weird, but I always hear the neck 43 mm with the nut (with the 45 mm neck) on the Kamikaze Strat plays awesome. Could have just been a couple of picky bastards reporting that about the Star.
> 
> I am open to purchase an old Kamikaze as well, but I just don't have to pay import fees and customs on the new one if I purchase it from HiendGuitars here in Indo.
> 
> View attachment 110802
> 
> View attachment 110803


Does the 2mm really matter that much? Person to person sure, but I’ve never known the width of the neck of any of my guitars, and it’s never bothered me one bit.

I won’t speak out of line, since you have decades of playing time on me, so perhaps it’s something that comes from playing hundreds of guitars, but I’m sure it won’t be unplayable, and if it is? Just flip it. Someone else WILL want it.


----------



## BaliGod

narad said:


> Not sure, but saving that much is worth the wait IMO. And wouldn't you pay the customs and import for the Reverb guy as well?


 
With Reverb for sure which is why I have been buying new from Jakarta and why I have only shipped 1 of my guitars over from the US since I moved here. About to start paying friends and family to bring my gear over as carry on and checked luggage now that borders are open.

I want to order from Japan though as prices and selection is killer. HiendGuitars in Jakarta, however, gives me discounts and shipping from Jakarta to Bali is about $30 USD versus $300 to $700 shipping from anywhere else to Bali.

Shipping to here is sketchy to the point of being comical. Unless I use Fed Ex which is expensive, there is high chances of items getting lost, taking 1 to 2 months or shippers literally holding your stuff until you pay them off to get your package.


----------



## BaliGod

Blytheryn said:


> Does the 2mm really matter that much? Person to person sure, but I’ve never known the width of the neck of any of my guitars, and it’s never bothered me one bit.
> 
> I won’t speak out of line, since you have decades of playing time on me, so perhaps it’s something that comes from playing hundreds of guitars, but I’m sure it won’t be unplayable, and if it is? Just flip it. Someone else WILL want it.



That was just some comments I read that made me think the Star must be super wide, Classical guitar wide, for people to make such comments. My Les Paul and RG620 are 43s and they do not seem unusually wide at all.

I play classical and like wide, flat necks. I can feel subtle differences between 1 or 2 mm nut sizes, but the mainly if the neck taper is less and remains thinner through fret 24. Radius also impacts the tight/cramped feel.

ESP says the Hanneman has a 42 mm nut, but it always felt tighter to me. I just measured and it is tighter. The Hanneman is 40/41 at the nut and about 2 mm less at fret 24 than my other ESPs. I also think it is a 350 radius which makes it feel tighter, but cannot confirm with strings on it.

The Hanneman feels tight, but something about it being close together makes it feel a little more effortless to play fast.

Alexi Laiho v Hanneman Width at the Nut


----------



## Manurack

Possessed said:


> My ex ESP CS, wish i still own her!


 
Beauty! Jeff Hanneman vibes dude!


----------



## Blytheryn

DougESP said:


> That was just some comments I read that made me think the Star must be super wide, Classical guitar wide, for people to make such comments. My Les Paul and RG620 are 43s and they do not seem unusually wide at all.
> 
> I play classical and like wide, flat necks. I can feel subtle differences between 1 or 2 mm nut sizes, but the mainly if the neck taper is less and remains thinner through fret 24. Radius also impacts the tight/cramped feel.
> 
> ESP says the Hanneman has a 42 mm nut, but it always felt tighter to me. I just measured and it is tighter. The Hanneman is 40/41 at the nut and about 2 mm less at fret 24 than my other ESPs. I also think it is a 350 radius which makes it feel tighter, but cannot confirm with strings on it.
> 
> The Hanneman feels tight, but something about it being close together makes it feel a little more effortless to play fast.
> 
> Alexi Laiho v Hanneman Width at the Nut
> 
> View attachment 110810
> View attachment 110812


Man that Hanneman must be an absolute dream to play!


----------

